# STEROIDS FORUM > SARMs (Selective Androgen Receptor Modulators) Information Forum >  Ostarine Only Log (Detailed)

## boisebeast

Hello everyone. Tomorrow I will be starting an 8 week ostarine only cycle. When I was doing research for this cycle, I had a hard time finding a really well-detailed log that was updated consistently, with all of the relevant information I wanted. I now want to create a log that accomplishes this so that anyone in a similar situation to me in the future can hopefully find this thread and get lots of useful information. Anyway, here are the cycle details and relevant information:

*Age:* 23
*Training experience:* 5 years consistent training and dieting
*Weight:* Aprox. 170 lbs
*Bodyfat:* 5-7%
*Prior AAS/SARM/Peptide experience:* none (only drug experience is using clen on cuts for the last few years)
_I will post pics soon although I just got back from spring break and I just made it a refeed week so I'm a bit bloated right now. After I drop the water weight I'll upload some starting pictures._

Now for some more relevant information that some people may want to see updated in the log:
*Starting joint condition:* Elbows - _poor_, knees - _moderate_, shoulders - _moderate_, everything else - _good_
*Starting Skin/Acne condition:* Very little acne, occasional pimple on face or back but near none
*Hairline:* Full/no balding spots; not receding whatsoever
*Sex Drive:* High libido, no issues with ED or any other sexual issues
*Depression/Moodiness:* None
*Gyno/high estrogenic sides:* None
*General health and feeling:* Good
If you want me to comment on anything else over the course of the cycle, just let me know

*Proposed Cycle:*
Week 1: Days 1-3 - 20mg (front loading) Days 4-7 15mg, Clen ED (to tighten up a bit after my refeed week)
Week 2: 15 mg ED
Week 3: 15 mg ED, D-Aspartic Acid ED (to help boost natural test levels)
Week 4: 15 mg ED, D-Aspartic Acid ED
Week 5: 15 mg ED
Week 6: 15 mg ED
Week 7: 15 mg ED, D-Aspartic Acid ED
Week 8: 15 mg ED, D-Aspartic Acid ED
Weeks 9-12: PCT: using nolva 40/20/20/20 and clomid (dose currently undecided). I have both on hand right now, as well as arimidex just in case. I believe safer is better when it comes to PCT.

*Cycle Goals:* Increase in lean muscle mass, some strength, overall hardness and fullness
*Note:* Over the course of the cycle I will be eating at a 350-500 caloric surplus every day, starting at week 2.

*Training Schedule:* 6 days on, 1 off

If there is anything that anyone else would like me to include, please let me know! I hope that people will find this helpful and informational. I will try to update frequently throughout the entire cycle.

EDIT: Pre Cycle Bloods added in post 5

----------


## InternalFire

Yea, seems good but every sarms log that I ever seen will never be a proper log as long as its missing blood's tests before - during - after.
What people need to see is Testsotersone Values total + *FREE* / E2 / Cortisol / Prolactin / DHEA / DHT / Complete cholesterol lipids panel and RBC panels, also dont forget your kidneys and liver tests, otherwise your log will be just another log that nobody looks seriously at.

Otherwise, good luck

----------


## boisebeast

Good point, I'd be happy to post my pre bloods as I have them done for total and free test. I can't guarantee when I'd be able to update with post cycle bloods though. Thanks for bringing that up!

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

yes...InsaneMuscle is VERY rigth. Without his remarks the results is only 50% of value.

My studies shows that everything should be ok, despite a sligth supression from week 8. Most interesting too me is the cholestrolratio. They say it lower HDL and should not be used as a bridge but then some knowledgeable sources says it betters the hdl/ldl ratio so you will be better off even with a lowered hdl and then again, wellsuited for a bridge or even in pct!

----------


## boisebeast

As requested, my starting bloods (including cholesterol for silabolin)

*Total/Free Test:*


*Cholesterol:*


*Misc:*

----------


## boisebeast

Day 1:
Dose - 20mg ostarine and 25 mcg clen 

Ostarine tastes awful... I've heard this from pretty much everyone who's taken it, so I made sure not to chase mine with water when I took it today so that I could ensure I have the real deal. Considering that it smells and tastes like rubbing alcohol, I'm pretty confident I have real ostarine. I should also mention that I bought all my my items for my cycle/PCT from the site sponsor, who I've bought my clen from the last few years and trust completely.

No weird side effects or anything abnormal to note (other than the normal clen sides). I don't expect to feel any difference until somewhere around the week and a half mark. Since I just got back from a trip, my workout schedule was off by one day, so I won't be working out today. Tomorrow is my scheduled off day, so I won't be getting into the gym until tuesday. I hope the blood panel that I added will add to the value of the log! I'll try to get post bloods done after the cycle at a reasonable time.

----------


## boisebeast

Day 2:
Dose - 20 mg ostarine and 50 mcg clen 

Not too much to mention. Looking harder and leaner but I attribute that to chugging water the last two days to drop water weight. I've also been doing super low carbs + I hold much less water on clen. I'll post pics at the end of the week. Today was my scheduled weekly off day, I can't wait to get into the gym tomorrow. Nothing to note from the ostarine today.

----------


## boisebeast

Day 3:
Dose - 20 mg ostarine (last day front loading, will drop to 15mg ED starting tomorrow) and 75 mcg clen 

First day working out after starting to take ostarine, I hit chest and biceps today (weird combo I know, works for me though). Last week was my refeed week in which I consumed higher calories and much higher carbs, so unfortunately I felt a massive energy decrease today being back on a strict and limited carb diet. I was really hoping for an awesome workout, but it was a struggle. I don't think the ostarine has kicked in much yet, I'm anxious for the week and a half mark to come since it's supposed to kick in starting around there. Hopefully I'll get acclimated to the lower carbs and cals again soon, then when I increase both again next week I'll feel a massive boost in my workouts. Other than that, nothing much to note. No new or out of the ordinary side effects.

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

Im using ostarine too, but its not magic. But it migth do wonderfull things for old injuries, a little extra well-beeing, little harder, strength increase and maybe you get 5-6 pounds in 8-10 weeks. You will def not get big and for bulking leftalone its useless and it shines the best in stack, bridge, pct. That was from my studies and experience so far.

Yeah...the best part i forgot....there are min sides. Some say it actually good for cholestrol ratio also.

----------


## boisebeast

> Im using ostarine too, but its not magic. But it migth do wonderfull things for old injuries, a little extra well-beeing, little harder, strength increase and maybe you get 5-6 pounds in 8-10 weeks. You will def not get big and for bulking leftalone its useless and it shines the best in stack, bridge, pct. That was from my studies and experience so far.
> 
> Yeah...the best part i forgot....there are min sides. Some say it actually good for cholestrol ratio also.


All of those would be nice. The healing effect would be super helpful as my joints aren't in great shape right now. 5-6 pounds of muscle would be excellent too since I probably only put 4-5 pounds on all of last year. I wouldn't mind the other benefits as well  :Smilie:

----------


## boisebeast

Day 4:
Dose - 15 mg ostarine and 80 mcg clen 

Kept the clen about the same as yesterday as I felt that the slightly more aggressive dosing was yielding some of the side effects that I don't usually get with the +20 mcg clen/day incrementing. Trained tri's and legs today; my workout was not great. My strength is really tanking for some reason. It may be the lowering of cals/carbs from last week but it could also be from being in a prolonged state of very, very low body fat. I seem to retain most of my strength right up until the very end of my cuts then it always takes a steep dip for some reason... very frustrating. Elbow joints were very bothersome tonight as well (as they often are with tri's despite my best preventative measures), so it will be very interesting to see how the ostarine effects them over time.

Still not feeling any of the effects of ostarine. I'm really hoping that when I up the carbs and cals starting sunday (and the ostarine should start kicking in soon after) I will get a big boost for my workouts. Not noticing any additional hardness or anything yet, but I'm definitely in my best conditioning ever (or at least on par with best condition from last year). It is nice to see the striations everywhere, I'll post pics in the next few days

----------


## boisebeast

Day 5:
Dose - 15 mg ostarine and 100 mcg clen 

Hit back and shoulders today and finally had a good workout! Not only did I feel back to my normal self, but I absolutely smashed back and shoulders. I still don't feel like the ostarine has kicked in yet though (not that I expect it to have yet). On a different note, I weighed in at my lightest weight in over 3 years this morning. I feel like I'm starting to sacrifice muscle for minimal body fat loss so I made the decision to conclude my clen use for now as I feel it's served it's purpose for helping to get me back into condition after my vacation. Tomorrow is refeed today and also chest and biceps so I can't wait for that carbed-up workout. I promised you guys some pictures of my physique before the ostarine kicks in so I'm going to deliver a few of them today. Here are a few back shots post-workout. There's no filter or edits on them other than drawing on them to make the pictures unsearchable should I use them again. Feel free to comment or critique if you feel compelled to do so. Sorry for my terrible posing lol.

----------


## boisebeast

Day 6:
Dose - 15 mg ostarine

Had a great workout hitting chest and biceps today. Strength on my push movements isn't quite back to normal yet, but my pull movements feel like they might be going up a bit. I should have mentioned that yesterday when I weighed in I was 163.3 lbs. Like I said, that's the lightest I've been in 3 years. I would probably put my body fat somewhere under the 7% mark. I'm so naturally white though that it's hard to tell without at least a little bit of a tan... My long term goal would be to add another 15-20 lbs of muscle and sit at the same body fat as I am now.

I took some more pictures post workout today so that I can compare them at the end of my cycle. Once again, the picture I'm posting hasn't been edited/filtered (although I drew on it to make it unsearchable).

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

That back double bicepeps is real real good. More mass and i dont see where your lines differ from the Olympians

----------


## boisebeast

> That back double bicepeps is real real good. More mass and i dont see where your lines differ from the Olympians


Thanks man, means a lot. I sent you a PM btw

----------


## boisebeast

Day 7:
Dose - 15 mg ostarine

Upped the calories and carbs today so I should start gaining now, hopefully mostly lean gains. I'm shooting for between 300 and 500 over my maintenance every day. I did legs and tris today and had a much better workout than earlier this week. Strength was back in my legs completely and tri's felt as strong as ever. I also had tons of energy throughout the entire workout, but I don't know if I would attribute that to the ostarine or the increase in carbs, but probably the latter. I took a tricep shot which I'll post below (again, not edited/filtered but drawn on to prevent searching). I'm optimistic that with the increase in calories, carbs and the ostarine supposed to be kicking in soon, I'll be seeing some good results.

----------


## boisebeast

Day 8:
Dose - 15 mg ostarine

Since I've been on ostarine for a little over a week, I'll do a quick run down on some of the criteria that I mentioned in my first post. I'll go through this check list at the end of each week.

*Joint condition:* Shoulders and knees feel good, elbows are still a bit problematic, but _maybe_ a little better
*Skin/Acne condition:* No changes 
*Hairline:* No change
*Sex Drive:* No change in libido or sex life. No testicular atrophy noted either
*Depression/Moodiness:* None
*Gyno/high estrogenic sides:* None
*General health and feeling:* Good

Today I trained back and shoulders, it was a typical good workout-- nothing special but still good. I still haven't noticed an increase in pumps, vascularity, hardness or fullness unfortunately. I'm really hoping that by the two week mark I'll be feeling the effects of this stuff because I literally haven't noticed any differences yet in terms of physical appearance. I was reading through some older ostarine logs earlier and noticed that some people had sleeping issues when they first started taking it. I found this interesting because the first 3-4 days I starting taking my ostarine I couldn't sleep worth a sh*t! I didn't even think that this could be attributed to the ostarine until I came across people mentioning it in their own logs. Last night I slept well though so hoping the sleep issues are over with... I'm getting more calories and should start to see some weight gains on the scale. It will be very interesting to see if I'm able to keep my level of conditioning whilst adding size. I have to admit I'm skeptical, especially since I've yet to notice anything, but I'm keeping an open mind. Feel free to chime in if anyone has any comments or questions!

----------


## Joachim1

Thanks for your log, very much appreciated, Could we see a pic of your physique please (the other side ^^) ?

----------


## boisebeast

> Thanks for your log, very much appreciated, Could we see a pic of your physique please (the other side ^^) ?


I will try to remember to take one after my workout tomorrow!

----------


## boisebeast

Day 9:
Dose - 15 mg ostarine

Today was my rest day so not much to note. I'll just check in and say that I haven't noticed anything new yet. Can't wait to crush chest and biceps again tomorrow! I'll be back with a longer post then  :Smilie:

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

noticed any injury healing?. My chestinjury has become much better from ostarine, but my elbows are the same. Hurt as ****. Maybe ost helps muscletissue and not bonetissue so you have to use deca for that last matter.

----------


## boisebeast

> noticed any injury healing?. My chestinjury has become much better from ostarine, but my elbows are the same. Hurt as ****. Maybe ost helps muscletissue and not bonetissue so you have to use deca for that last matter.


Not yet, but my biggest issues are knees/elbows which I only really feel the pain for on tri/leg day so I'll have to see how I feel after tomorrow's workout

----------


## boisebeast

Day 10:
Dose - 15 mg ostarine

FINALLY noticing some effects of the ostarine. I woke up today feeling as if I had a moderate pump and definitely looked way fuller than I usually do in the morning. I just got back from hitting chest and biceps and had a great workout. There was a noticeable increase in strength today! I was hitting more reps on almost all of my chest movements. It's very exciting to finally be seeing some effects, I hope that it continues to build as the cycle continues on. I also took a couple of pictures post workout (no edit other than drawing on them and a bit of a blur for the logo on my shirt in the first pic). They're front pics, which I hate taking to be honest because I feel that it's easily my worst angle but I did it anyway for the sake of the log... I hope tomorrow is as good as today!

This picture was taken a little bit farther back and I had to crop it closer so I look a bit less dry

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

Noticed any fall in libido?. Ive been on ostarine 15 days now, and possible my sexual desires were higher 2 weeks ago. But im not sure.

----------


## boisebeast

> Noticed any fall in libido?. Ive been on ostarine 15 days now, and possible my sexual desires were higher 2 weeks ago. But im not sure.


No changes in mine yet, hopefully I won't encounter that

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

good

----------


## boisebeast

Day 11:
Dose - 15 mg ostarine

Had a good legs and tris workout today. My elbow joints felt a little bit better than usual, not sure if it's due to the ostarine or not though. I weigh in the day after tomorrow and I'm really interested to see how the scale reflects the last week. I definitely look fuller at rest than usual, although my pump during my workouts isn't any better than normal. I'm considering changing to a P/P/L routine, but I've been doing my split for nearly five years so it's tough to make a big change like that... something to consider though. Anyway hopefully I'll have more to mention tomorrow.

----------


## boisebeast

Day 12:
Dose - 15 mg ostarine

Just got back from doing back and shoulders, writing this as I do my post workout cardio. My workout tonight was very average, I felt pretty lethargic but I think that's because I took a nap right before I went to the gym. I'm definitely looking fuller at rest and now I'm starting to look harder. I thought I'd reached my peak condition about two weeks ago but today I look even drier. No change in vascularity, although I'm already extremely veiny so I would look like a roadmap if I got even drier. Tomorrow I weigh in, I'm super interested to see what the scale says. I've been eating about 300 calories above maintenance the last 6 days with an increase in carbs and protein consumption. I'm super tempted to add in some S4 but since this is my first run with PEDs, I will resist the urge until next time. I'm thinking that I may try out a P/P/L routine starting Tuesday. Like I said before, I've been doing my current split for nearly 5 years so that's a huge deal for me lol. Anyway I'll let you all know what the scale says tomorrow!

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

I dont think S4 and Ostarine are the best "stackers". Better to stack with rad or mk, gw, or my favourite for the time beeing, sr9009.
Why?..Cause they both work directly on the androgen receptor. You wouldnt do lgd and ost together either. Maybe the ligth version on stacking dbol and anadrol as a comparison.
But...i said i THINK..im no superexpert on sarms , but i read a lot and this is what i think rigth now.

----------


## boisebeast

> I dont think S4 and Ostarine are the best "stackers". Better to stack with rad or mk, gw, or my favourite for the time beeing, sr9009.
> Why?..Cause they both work directly on the androgen receptor. You wouldnt do lgd and ost together either. Maybe the ligth version on stacking dbol and anadrol as a comparison.
> But...i said i THINK..im no superexpert on sarms, but i read a lot and this is what i think rigth now.


I've read conflicting information as ostarine tends to promote lean mass gains and mild strength increases (so best suited for bulking) whereas s4 yields far superior strength increases, hardness, and vascularity, but not as good of mass increases as osta. Combining the two can produce a very dry, grainy appearance whilst getting the best of the mass and strength gains of each individual compound. Lots of people like to run the two with GW for a recomp cycle.

----------


## boisebeast

Day 13:
Dose - 15 mg ostarine

Finally a *BIG* update for you guys today. It's been just over a week since I weighed in at 163.3 lbs and today I weighed in when I woke up (on an empty stomach and after peeing/taking a dump) and I was 166.6 lbs! For anyone math-challenged out there, that's a gain of 3.3 lbs in 8 days (only 7 of which were in a caloric surplus)! This has absolutely surpassed my wildest expectations. I assume that this big weight gain has to do with transitioning from a long-term caloric deficit into a surplus-- much like the rebound that competitors get right after doing their contests. I'm thinking that at least a pound of that 3.3 lbs must be water weight, even though I didn't look like I was retaining any this morning. I just can't fathom how I could have gained that much in just a week-- and the craziest part is that I look *leaner and drier* than I did two weeks ago. Like I said, I'm so excited with the results so far. Now, I don't expect this rate to continue over the coming weeks, but I do hope for linear gains. As for strength, I really haven't noticed much of a difference. Perhaps a very slight increase in the reps that I can do in some exercises, but that's about it. 

Anyway, today I did chest and biceps at the gym and had a really solid workout. Energy and recovery don't seem to have changed much. Workouts are good, but pretty standard for me. I'll continue to keep you all updated! I hope some people will find this helpful  :Smilie:

----------


## boisebeast

Day 14:
Dose - 15 mg ostarine

Well, it's officially been two weeks. I have to say that I'm impressed with this stuff so far. The thing is, I want to see consistency and linear gains over the coming weeks for me to truly say that it's worth running this compound; I'm not sold just yet. I will say that hardness and fullness have both increased, moreso the fullness though. Since it's the two week mark I'll do the full rundown for you guys:

*Joint condition:* No change from last week
*Skin/Acne condition:* No changes 
*Hairline:* No change
*Sex Drive:* No change in libido or sex life. No testicular atrophy noted either
*Depression/Moodiness:* None
*Gyno/high estrogenic sides:* None
*General health and feeling:* Good

In short, there have been no side effects. I'm particularly happy with no change in my sex drive, although it's only week two so this is definitely subject to change. Tomorrow I will begin adding in D-Aspartic Acid (will be referred to a DAA) for two weeks to help keep my natural test levels up. I'm off to do cardio now. If anyone has any questions feel free to ask, this forum's SARM section is very quiet!

----------


## MACHINE5150

I am following this log too. I am in week 7 of my own, but at higher doses (i am doing 30mg/day) I am interested to see the results of others. I will be posting my bloodwork soon. I had it done last week. I will also do it afterwards, but did not do a cycle test.

here is the link to mine:

http://forums.steroid.com/sarms-sele...-aas-user.html

My results after just 6 weeks are:

Bench Press increased 23lbs (5.6%):
Was 315lbs x 9 reps = 409lbs Now 315lbs x 11 reps = 432lbs

Leg Press increased 100lbs (13.5%):
Was 630lbs x 6 reps = 740lbs Now 630lbs x 10 reps = 840lbs

Squat increased 67lbs (16.0%):
Was 315lbs x 10 reps = 420lbs Now 365lbs x 10 reps = 487lbs

I love this stuff.

----------


## boisebeast

> I am following this log too. I am in week 7 of my own, but at higher doses (i am doing 30mg/day) I am interested to see the results of others. I will be posting my bloodwork soon. I had it done last week. I will also do it afterwards, but did not do a cycle test.
> 
> here is the link to mine:
> 
> http://forums.steroid.com/sarms-sele...-aas-user.html
> 
> My results after just 6 weeks are:
> 
> Bench Press increased 23lbs (5.6%):
> ...


Thanks for the update! I am following your thread as well and I'm very interested in seeing your post cycle bloods. Excellent strength results for you so far!

----------


## boisebeast

Day 15:
Dose - 15 mg ostarine and DAA

Had an excellent back and shoulders workout tonight. Pump and fullness are both definitely increased, I'm even seeing new veins in my biceps and triceps that I've never seen before. No negative side effects noticed yet, I'm really enjoying this cycle so far. I can't wait to weigh in again this week. Even though there are no signs of suppression, I started DAA today as a preventative measure. Tomorrow will be my off day, but starting on tuesday I'll be trying out a P/P/L routine in the hopes that it will yield better muscle and joint recovery for me.

----------


## MACHINE5150

> Day 15:
> Dose - 15 mg ostarine and DAA
> 
> Had an excellent back and shoulders workout tonight. Pump and fullness are both definitely increased, I'm even seeing new veins in my biceps and triceps that I've never seen before. No negative side effects noticed yet, I'm really enjoying this cycle so far. I can't wait to weigh in again this week. Even though there are no signs of suppression, I started DAA today as a preventative measure. Tomorrow will be my off day, but starting on tuesday I'll be trying out a P/P/L routine in the hopes that it will yield better muscle and joint recovery for me.


I noticed veins as well.. It is almost like they are a darker blue or something.. There is definitely something there. Usually that coincides with higher BP but my BP is totally normal. I am enjoying this log. Keep posting!

----------


## boisebeast

> I noticed veins as well.. It is almost like they are a darker blue or something.. There is definitely something there. Usually that coincides with higher BP but my BP is totally normal. I am enjoying this log. Keep posting!


Thanks man, it's nice to have someone else logging the same cycle at the same time to compare sides and results! Back at you!

----------


## boisebeast

Day 16:
Dose - 15 mg ostarine and DAA

Today was my off day so not too much to note. I feel like I pulled my bicep a little bit from my workout yesterday so I've been icing it and trying to get it ready for tomorrow's workout-- should be fine by then. I will start my P/P/L routine tomorrow and see how I like it. That means that tomorrow's workout will be chest and triceps... should be interesting. Not a whole lot to mention about the ostarine, I feel like my weight is increasing. I'm looking extremely full at rest which is really cool, but it will be tough to go back to being flat after I cycle off haha. No new side effects; sex drive is still high and no testicular atrophy. I hope everyone had a good Monday.

----------


## boisebeast

Day 17:
Dose - 15 mg ostarine and DAA

Did my first ever chest and triceps workout tonight and it went really well. I was expecting to have to drop the weight on my tricep exercises since I was slightly pre-exhausting with chest, but I didn't have to at all! The pump and fullness was absolutely incredible, I don't think I've ever seen my triceps so full and hard. I can tell I noticeable, visual difference from when I started my cycle to now. Everything is going great so far. I can't wait to do back and biceps tomorrow, should be an awesome workout as well!

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

Sure your balls are 100%?. I def feel the shutdown from it, not a steroidlike shutdown, but significant. Theori says it should be like this too. Im using it because of its injury healing capabilities. Steroids make injuries better on cycle, but worse when you finisd. Ostarine may fix it for good. Optimally i think ost should be run with Rad or a trtdose, then 4 weeks clomid. 
Whats your plan after ost?. Your jumping on gear or some weeks break before another sarmscycle?

----------


## boisebeast

> Sure your balls are 100%?. I def feel the shutdown from it, not a steroidlike shutdown, but significant. Theori says it should be like this too. Im using it because of its injury healing capabilities. Steroids make injuries better on cycle, but worse when you finisd. Ostarine may fix it for good. Optimally i think ost should be run with Rad or a trtdose, then 4 weeks clomid. Whats your plan after ost?. Your jumping on gear or some weeks break before another sarmscycle?


I haven't noticed any signs of suppression yet. No testicular atrophy, libido decrease, or sexual issues. I expect to feel some of these side effects to at least some degree at a later point in my cycle. I think running anything is better with a test base, but for someone on the younger side like myself, it's better to go for a cycle that won't shut me down. After this cycle I'm going to run a four week nolva and clomid PCT then take off 10-12 weeks before running another SARM cycle.

----------


## boisebeast

Day 17:
Dose - 15 mg ostarine and DAA

Almost forgot to update today but I made it! Only got 4 hours of sleep last night and I've been extremely stressed because of some personal issues so my workout tonight wasn't as great as it could have been. With that said, it was still pretty good. I did back and biceps today, excellent bicep pump. Some guy came up to me and told me that my vascularity was frightening and that I looked like an albino hulk lmao. Could have done without the albino part but I'll take the compliment I guess. Feeling full and side effect free. Weight in is coming up soon, I can't wait to see what the scale says. I feel like I've put on weight since last week so that's good. I hope everyone is finding themselves in a better state of mind than myself tonight, life can throw some shit at you. I'll update you all tomorrow

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

> I haven't noticed any signs of suppression yet. No testicular atrophy, libido decrease, or sexual issues. I expect to feel some of these side effects to at least some degree at a later point in my cycle. I think running anything is better with a test base, but for someone on the younger side like myself, it's better to go for a cycle that won't shut me down. After this cycle I'm going to run a four week nolva and clomid PCT then take off 10-12 weeks before running another SARM cycle.


Cool man...but sure you need the nolva?

----------


## boisebeast

> Cool man...but sure you need the nolva?


Perhaps not, but better safe than sorry is my approach

----------


## boisebeast

Day 18:
Dose - 15 mg ostarine and DAA

Had a good shoulders and legs workout tonight. I have to make a complaint about my cycle so far though... I'm almost 3 weeks in and I really haven't noticed any increases in strength at all. While I'm very pleased with the mass gains so far, the strength aspect of this drug is incredibly disappointing. It's possible that it will just take more time to kick in, in that regard... we will see. I weight in tomorrow; I feel like I've gained size this week. This is easily the best I've looked so far, which is pretty incredible since I gained 3 pounds last week and my carbs intake is up. Tomorrow will be a very telling weigh in since it would be a fundamental step in showing linear growth. My diet has been on point 100% this whole cycle so I'm hoping that as long as I do my part, the ostarine will do its. I'll let you all know what the scale says tomorrow, I'm really crossing my fingers that I won't be disappointed!

----------


## boisebeast

Day 19:
Dose - 15 mg ostarine and DAA

Another big update for you all. I weighed in this morning and......... I gained another 2.2 pounds this week! I am absolutely astounded at my progress so far. I would venture to guess that of the 5.5 pounds I've gained so far, 1.5 of those pounds is probably a combination of water and fat. Even with that taken into consideration, I'm looking bigger and leaner than when I started. Keep in mind that my first week on ostarine I was eating below maintenance, so in just two weeks I've put on as much (if not more) muscle than I gained all of last year! This leads me to my goal for the cycle... I would like to aim for a gain of 10 pounds of LEAN MASS. As ambitious as this is, I think that with a completely dialed in diet and training regimen, as I usually have, I could accomplish this based on the effects of the ostarine so far. I still don't have any side effects occurring. My sex drive remains incredibly high and my balls haven't shrunken in size from what I can tell. Although I began massively skeptical, I am blown away with this drug so far. I'm sort of still having a hard time believing that I'm actually achieving these gains. I think that staying natural for about 5 years was the right move as it has allowed my to slingshot passed the wall that I was hitting when I added in ostarine. I'm excited to see how I look by the end of week 8-- rest assured, I will do everything I can to hit that 10 pounds of muscle goal. I'll hit that in depth side effect checklist for you all on day 21, but I'm not experiencing any issues at all. Pretty damn impressed with these results so far...

----------


## boisebeast

Day 20:
Dose - 15 mg ostarine and DAA

Today was refeed day and boy did I get a good pump at the gym from all of the carbs. My muscle bellies are looking round, hard, and full. Still no strength increases, but I'd rather have mass gains anyway so it's not that big of a deal. I'll go over the big checklist of things to update tomorrow since it will mark week on this cycle. Hope you all have a good night

----------


## boisebeast

Day 21:
Dose - 15 mg ostarine and DAA

Three weeks in guys, feeling good and looking good. Everything is going even better than expected, no side effects or unexpected things have come up. Take a look at the checklist for details! Let me know if there are any questions you have

Joint condition: Possible improvements
Skin/Acne condition: No changes 
Hairline: No change
Sex Drive: No change in libido or sex life. No testicular atrophy noted either
Depression/Moodiness: None
Gyno/high estrogenic sides: None
General health and feeling: Good

----------


## boisebeast

Day 22:
Dose - 15 mg ostarine and DAA

Today was rest day so not too much to update for today. No side effects noted, sorry that I don't have much more to add.

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

> Day 21:
> Dose - 15 mg ostarine and DAA
> 
> Three weeks in guys, feeling good and looking good. Everything is going even better than expected, no side effects or unexpected things have come up. Take a look at the checklist for details! Let me know if there are any questions you have
> 
> Joint condition: Possible improvements
> Skin/Acne condition: No changes 
> Hairline: No change
> Sex Drive: No change in libido or sex life. No testicular atrophy noted either
> ...


Well, as i said earlier. The only thing i fear with ostarine is the hdl and total test lowering. Ive red alot and that two pointers are the one guys on the boards complain about. I guess a youngster like you are so high in test that 200-300 lowering will not be felt:-)
But who am i to ask for bloods. Im sick of sitting on my docs back all the time myself, begging for bloods. Im not sure if i bother to do a precycle check this time, so.

----------


## boisebeast

> Well, as i said earlier. The only thing i fear with ostarine is the hdl and total test lowering. Ive red alot and that two pointers are the one guys on the boards complain about. I guess a youngster like you are so high in test that 200-300 lowering will not be felt:-) But who am i to ask for bloods. Im sick of sitting on my docs back all the time myself, begging for bloods. Im not sure if i bother to do a precycle check this time, so.


That's actually a good point. I guess the extent to which you would feel suppressed has a lot to do with where you're starting on the natural T continuum; although, your dosage is twice that of mine so that probably makes a difference as well. Maybe you should look into using a private lab for bloods instead of your doc if he doesn't want to keep letting you do bloods, I know it can be a hassle to deal with the doctors sometimes.

----------


## boisebeast

Day 23:
Dose - 15 mg ostarine and DAA

Had an absolutely insane chest and triceps today. I felt so full of energy and the pump was incredible. My elbows were feeling much better today. I'm thinking that it's a combination of changing up my routine and the ostarine. I also feel that my post-cut rebound is wearing off and that I'm looking ever so slightly softer. It's kind of a bummer to think that I passed my peak for the year but I'm super excited about the prospect of adding some good mass.

----------


## boisebeast

Day 24:
Dose - 15 mg ostarine and DAA

Finished up an excellent back and biceps workout tonight. No new side effects have occurred. Sorry my posts have been shorter lately but I haven't had much to add and don't want to be too repetitive.

----------


## boisebeast

Day 25:
Dose - 15 mg ostarine and DAA

Alright, I actually have something worth mentioning today. I'm not sure if it has to do with the ostarine or if it's just a result of gaining some weight, but my cardio endurance has gone downhill pretty significantly. Cardio (on my bike) that used to take me about 12-14 minutes is now taking me 16-18 minutes (with the same exact settings). I would be interested to hear if anyone else has experienced this; please let me know! Tomorrow I will weigh in, I feel that I have gained more weight this week. Even though my midsection is looking less diced, I'm seeing lots of veins-- some of which are new, running through my abs. I've also noticed new veins appearing in my biceps, triceps, quads, and calves. I find it a bit odd that these new veins are continuing to show up despite gaining weight and probably adding about 1%-1.5% body fat to my frame so far. I'm still not feeling any signs of suppression which is great. My balls haven't shrunken at all, my sex drive is still absurdly high, and no issues in the bedroom. Changing topics, tonight I did legs and shoulders, but I was feeling pretty tired the whole workout. I haven't gotten as much sleep as I usually do the last two days, so it may have just been because of that. I also felt pretty flat and had a hard time getting a good pump. Nonetheless, I pushed through the workout and it ended up being pretty solid despite not feeling my best. I'll let you know how the weigh in goes tomorrow, I'm excited as always to see the results from the last week. After day 28 I will be cutting out the DAA for 2 weeks (although I may cut that back to one week), so it will be really interesting to see if I start feeling suppression side effects at that point. I apologize for jumping around a lot in this post, but it's 2am and I'm pretty tired so I'm kind of just writing whatever pops into my head. Anyway, hope everyone has a good Friday, I'll check in with you all tomorrow. Thanks for all the views and support for this log so far, I appreciate it!

----------


## boisebeast

Day 26:
Dose - 15 mg ostarine and DAA

Well I have some bad news guys. I weighed in today at 165.3. This is more than 3 pounds down from last week. Now, my diet has been on point so clearly some water retention has been taking place. I was extremely dry for my weigh in today, so I would guess that I've gained between 2 and 3 pounds since starting the ostarine cycle. While this is good, it's certainly disappointing. I think this leaves me with 3 options: I could just increase my caloric intake, just increase my ostarine dose, or do both. Since I haven't really experienced any signs of suppression, I feel okay with upping the dose to 20 mgs per day. I would love some feedback from anyone reading this as to what they think I should do. I took some pictures post workout today. It doesn't look like I've actually put on much fat at all now that I'm not retaining water. I'm currently doing cardio as I write this, but I'll edit this post to add pictures after I shower if I remember

EDIT: Here's the pic for you. I also decided to up my calories and am still contemplating whether or not to up my dose to 17.5 or 20mg

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

well. Only reason i do ostarine is for injuryhealing and to reverse catabolic effect, meaning, to help in not loosing muscles and perhaps catalyze strentgh increase while losing fat. My take is that you wont be able to gain muscles on 10 mg ost. Upping to 20 ofcourse will be better, but then you more likely will fall inn total test and further muscle gaining will be more difficult again. SARMS are pretty weak and ostarine is the weakest massbuilder of them. I ran LGD before christmas and together with a trtr-dose ive gained 8 punds. I guess LGD and RAD140 could do the same.

Big question is for you, is it worth it, is more ost worth a drop in total test?
I say go for it. Go for 20. Learning by doing. A possible ost shutdown will be real easy to recover from. But maybe you need a little clomid if you jump up to 20 mg.

btw...you look real real good and in my eyes you look a bit fuller now:-)
And whats you bodyfatlevel....10%?

----------


## boisebeast

> well. Only reason i do ostarine is for injuryhealing and to reverse catabolic effect, meaning, to help in not loosing muscles and perhaps catalyze strentgh increase while losing fat. My take is that you wont be able to gain muscles on 10 mg ost. Upping to 20 ofcourse will be better, but then you more likely will fall inn total test and further muscle gaining will be more difficult again. SARMS are pretty weak and ostarine is the weakest massbuilder of them. I ran LGD before christmas and together with a trtr-dose ive gained 8 punds. I guess LGD and RAD140 could do the same.
> 
> Big question is for you, is it worth it, is more ost worth a drop in total test?
> I say go for it. Go for 20. Learning by doing. A possible ost shutdown will be real easy to recover from. But maybe you need a little clomid if you jump up to 20 mg.
> 
> btw...you look real real good and in my eyes you look a bit fuller now:-)
> And whats you bodyfatlevel....10%?


Thanks for the advice and nice comment man. I took your advice and upped the dose from 15mg ED to 17.5 mg EG, hopefully it will make a slight difference. I'll still be paying close attention to signs of suppression. The bathroom I took that picture in doesn't have any downlighting so it makes me look a bit less lean, not to mention that I took that after eating all my carbs + drinking multiple bottles of water, so I'd probably put myself closer to the 8% mark. I'll try to get a picture in better lighting this week (same as the earlier pictures) so that it's easier to make a comparison. I'm glad to see that your cycle has been going well judging by your log! I hope it continues too!

----------


## boisebeast

Day 26:
Dose - 17.5 mg ostarine and DAA

Today I increased my dosage to 17.5 mg. I would like to try to keep the cycle on target for 8 weeks, which is why I didn't bump the dose to 20 mg (as I fear I might be feeling big signs of suppression by week 8 if I do that). It will be interesting to see if the dosage increase makes a difference or not. Fullness and hardness are still increased, water retention has dropped the last couple of days (although today was refeed day so I expect to be holding water tomorrow). Still no increases in strength! I'm really disappointed about that to be honest. Next cycle I am considering doing something like 12.5mg osta ED and 40mg s4 ED, although that will be months from now so I'm getting a bit ahead of myself. I suppose I could also do a short (like 6 week) ostarine only cycle, running it between 20mg and 25mg. Like I said though that's to be decided at a much later time. I will be taking time off equal to the time on + PCT from this cycle to ensure a full recovery. I'll continue to keep you all posted, hope you're having a good weekend  :Big Grin:

----------


## boisebeast

Day 27:
Dose - 17.5 mg ostarine and DAA

Well I'm nearly halfway through my cycle and I haven't experienced a single negative side effect. I would say that the muscle gaining benefits of the ostarine have been _decent_ so far, not spectacular by any means. Strength gains on the other hand are nonexistent. The great thing about this drug is the fact that it doesn't alter your day-to-day life or your general feeling of wellbeing. I'm hoping to see some more progress on the scale later this week with the slightly higher dose (since my diet and training are well-dialed in). I'll give the full checklist run down tomorrow for the 4 week mark. See you all then!

----------


## boisebeast

Day 27:
Dose - 17.5 mg ostarine and DAA

Today was rest day and it marked the halfway point in my cycle. I feel great, no side effects. I don't feel supercharged like people say gear makes you feel, but I'm just happy that I still feel good in general.

Joint condition: Noticeable improvement and reduction in joint pain
Skin/Acne condition: No changes 
Hairline: No change
Sex Drive: Still no change in libido or sex life! No testicular atrophy noted either!
Depression/Moodiness: None
Gyno/high estrogenic sides: None
General health and feeling: Good

----------


## boisebeast

Day 28:
Dose - 17.5 mg ostarine and DAA

I hit chest and triceps today. It's a little ironic, but my right elbow was really bugging me after my workout today (right after I've been saying how much better they've been feeling lol). I'm pretty sure this is because I increased the weight on my barbell skull crushers (which is generally one of the hardest movements on my elbow joints), hopefully my joints will adjust to the increased stress so that I can continue to progressively overload on skull crushers. My chest pressing movements felt a bit easier today. I'm getting more reps out of the same weight, so you could say that I've observed a slight increase in strength, but nothing to write home about. Tomorrow is back and biceps (my favorite) so I'm really looking forward to crushing that workout tomorrow. I also finish my college semester very soon, so I'm looking forward to getting more sleep for increased recovery. Wishing everyone the best as summer creeps closer!

----------


## InternalFire

great log, will have to give it a re-read when get some time

----------


## boisebeast

> great log, will have to give it a re-read when get some time


Much appreciated my man!

----------


## boisebeast

Day 29:
Dose - 17.5 mg ostarine and DAA

Unfortunately I received some very sad news tonight, one of my friends passed away in an accident. I was quite upset about getting the news, but I managed to make it over to the gym and channel some of my frustration into a good workout. It made me work even harder; it's true that lifting is great stress relief. I'm still really saddened by the news though. Anyway... I had a great pump tonight, fullness was absolutely through the roof as was my vascularity. Two days until I weigh in, I'm hoping for a better result on the scale than last week. This last year I've been trying to bring up the long heads of my triceps as I feel they are a bit lagging, I'm pushing super hard for some growth in that department and am hoping the cycle will yield a little bit of increased arm size. Only time will tell though. I'm still feeling great physically. I can't tell of any testicular atrophy at all which I find a bit odd. I'm wondering if it's like silabolin said in this thread earlier: younger men tend to have higher natural T levels so I may not feel the suppression sides, or it's possible that my ostarine is under dosed I suppose (although I don't think that's really worth exploring until I can evaluate at the very end of the cycle). Have a good night everyone.

----------


## bowly

sorry to hear abt ur friend but its good you have channelized it thru your workouts

your log is impressive and detailed..lot of hardwork n effort..cheers to you man..

osta usually people recommend is 25mgs and you have started with 15mg..1 reason of not feeling the drop would be the dose..

older people have low test levels to begin with..and lot of factors to bring it low further..i guess your age is also a plus and the daa after 2 weeks may have helped a bit too

I am following ur log..let us know how the increased dose treats you..all the best





> Day 29:
> Dose - 17.5 mg ostarine and DAA
> 
> Unfortunately I received some very sad news tonight, one of my friends passed away in an accident. I was quite upset about getting the news, but I managed to make it over to the gym and channel some of my frustration into a good workout. It made me work even harder; it's true that lifting is great stress relief. I'm still really saddened by the news though. Anyway... I had a great pump tonight, fullness was absolutely through the roof as was my vascularity. Two days until I weigh in, I'm hoping for a better result on the scale than last week. This last year I've been trying to bring up the long heads of my triceps as I feel they are a bit lagging, I'm pushing super hard for some growth in that department and am hoping the cycle will yield a little bit of increased arm size. Only time will tell though. I'm still feeling great physically. I can't tell of any testicular atrophy at all which I find a bit odd. I'm wondering if it's like silabolin said in this thread earlier: younger men tend to have higher natural T levels so I may not feel the suppression sides, or it's possible that my ostarine is under dosed I suppose (although I don't think that's really worth exploring until I can evaluate at the very end of the cycle). Have a good night everyone.

----------


## MACHINE5150

sorry to hear about your friend. I agree that it is good thatyou are able to hannel your energy towards something positive.

As for your cycle, when do you plan on doing your follow up bloodwork? just curious?

----------


## boisebeast

> sorry to hear abt ur friend but its good you have channelized it thru your workouts
> 
> your log is impressive and detailed..lot of hardwork n effort..cheers to you man..
> 
> osta usually people recommend is 25mgs and you have started with 15mg..1 reason of not feeling the drop would be the dose..
> 
> older people have low test levels to begin with..and lot of factors to bring it low further..i guess your age is also a plus and the daa after 2 weeks may have helped a bit too
> 
> I am following ur log..let us know how the increased dose treats you..all the best


Thanks a lot for the kind words and input. Depending on how I feel at the end of this cycle, I may try to start at a dose of 20mg ED, with the potential to up to 25mg ED, for my next cycle. I will be sure to keep you all posted on if I can tell a difference between 15mg and 17.5mg!




> sorry to hear about your friend. I agree that it is good thatyou are able to hannel your energy towards something positive.
> 
> As for your cycle, when do you plan on doing your follow up bloodwork? just curious?


Thank you for your condolences. For bloodwork, I was thinking I would get it done post PCT through a private lab. I could possibly do it before PCT if people were more interested in that time period, but if not, I think it would be more beneficial to me to see how my testosterone has recovered after PCT. I can definitely see how pre-PCT bloodwork would be more valuable to the log though. I'll look into it further... I've never used a private lab for bloodwork so I don't really know how the process works and exactly what the cost is.

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

> Thanks a lot for the kind words and input. Depending on how I feel at the end of this cycle, I may try to start at a dose of 20mg ED, with the potential to up to 25mg ED, for my next cycle. I will be sure to keep you all posted on if I can tell a difference between 15mg and 17.5mg!
> 
> Thank .


Slowrider. Next step should be lgd + clomid with rad140 on hand  :Smilie:

----------


## boisebeast

> Slowrider. Next step should be lgd + clomid with rad140 on hand


I would love to do an LGD cycle but I'm afraid that it would shut me down. I've seen logs where people were nearly shut down after just two weeks on a moderate dose. Rad 140 is also very intriguing, but I can't find very many good logs on it and it's level of suppression seems to be closer to that of LGD than osta from what I can find. If you know of any good logs or info let me know  :Big Grin:

----------


## boisebeast

Day 30:
Dose - 17.5 mg ostarine and DAA

Hit legs and shoulders today. For some reason I didn't feel 100% on my game tonight physically, but I pushed super hard and ended up with a solid training session. I feel like the ability to persevere and push hard through a workout when you're not feeling your best is something that separates mediocre athletes from the most successful. Mental toughness and grit are such important aspects in life and I think bodybuilding especially requires these. While I'm on a bit of a philosophical tangent, I'm also fascinated by the endless lack of satisfaction with one's physique. I suspect that most people on this forum, myself included, look in the mirror and say "If I could just put on another 10 pounds of muscle" or "If I could just get these proportions a little bit better, I would be satisfied," but the satisfaction never comes. Throughout my five years of lifting, I have constantly set and reached physique goals but it's never quite enough. I'd be really interested to learn about the psychology behind this mentality.

Sorry for that little tangent, just something floating around in my head. My elbows have been feeling better the last couple of days, but tomorrow I hit triceps again so hopefully they'll be okay through the workout. I'm still side effect free from the ostarine and tomorrow I weigh in once again. I'm hoping for the numbers on the scale to be moving north. I'm a bit apprehensive since last week I had a bad weigh in, but my fingers are crossed. I'll update everyone tomorrow!

----------


## boisebeast

Day 31:
Dose - 17.5 mg ostarine and DAA

Good news, weighed in at 166.7 today (+1.5 lbs in the last week). This puts me 4.4 pounds up from when I started my cycle. I will say that the muscle I've gained so far has been mild, but I'm only 30 days into my cycle. I would say that nearly everything I've gained so far has been muscle. Not bad for a drug that hasn't given me any side effects at all. One thing I noted today was that my abs are looking a lot thicker. Genetically my abs are on the flatter side, but they seem to have become thicker (probably just due to osta fullness) in the last four weeks. If I can end up around the 170 mark with just a 1-2% increase in body fat, I will be very happy. Tomorrow is refeed day and also back and biceps. I really need to head to bed, I have to get up early to study for some finals next week. For all major factors in bodybuilding (training, diet, sleep), sleep is definitely the one that I slack on. I'd say on average I get between 5 and 8 hours per night. Hopefully after I graduate I'll be able to get on a better schedule... there is just something I love about being awake late at night when the rest of the world is asleep. Anyway enough rambling, time for sleeping. Catch you guys tomorrow.

----------


## boisebeast

Day 32:
Dose - 17.5 mg ostarine and DAA

Insane back and biceps workout today. Pump and fullness were on point and I left it all in gym. I have a picture update for you guys, feel free to share your feedback whether it be positive or negative! Current physique (no filters or edits other than drawing on the picture)

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

[QUOTE=boisebeast;7174978]Day 32:
Dose - 17.5 mg ostarine and DAA

Insane back and biceps workout today. Pump and fullness were on point and I left it all in gym. I have a picture update for you guys, feel free to share your feedback whether it be positive or negative! Current physique (no filters or edits other than drawing on the picture)


You are gifted son. You have the genes for doing well in bodybuilding competitions, maybe on a national level also, but how about some tanning there:-)

----------


## boisebeast

> You are gifted son. You have the genes for doing well in bodybuilding competitions, maybe on a national level also, but how about some tanning there:-)


Thanks man, that's a super nice and probably overly-generous compliment! And yes I desperately need a tan haha, I'm about as white as they come

----------


## boisebeast

Day 33:
Dose - 17.5 mg ostarine and DAA

Post shoulders and legs workout right now, I have to say, my strength has not budged one bit on most of my lifts. I was really expecting a noticeable increase in strength, but it just hasn't been there. I've been trying to focus on the squeezes and time under tension for a lot of my lifts lately and I have been enjoying that a lot. I was looking at the front double bicep shot that I posted yesterday and then the one I posted 4 weeks ago and I can definitely tell a difference in terms of fullness. I feel that the fullness is ostarine's best attribute, followed by moderate, lean gains. I would also say that I've been impressed with being able to put on a few pounds without adding much fat at all. I'm still feeling great, my sex drive hasn't changed one bit, and my general wellness hasn't changed at all. That's about all I have for you guys tonight, tomorrow is rest day so expect a short post next time!

----------


## boisebeast

Day 34:
Dose - 17.5 mg ostarine and DAA

Today was another rest day. Only thing I have to note is that instead of cycling off of DAA, I will instead be upping the dose to counter any sensitivity down-regulation that may have occurred. I'm worried that if I go off of it, I may begin to feel signs of suppression. At this point I still do not feel any though. I will be going over the 5 week checklist tomorrow! Goodnight everyone

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

> Day 33:
> Dose - 17.5 mg ostarine and DAA
> 
> Post shoulders and legs workout right now, I have to say, my strength has not budged one bit on most of my lifts. I was really expecting a noticeable increase in strength, but it just hasn't been there. I've been trying to focus on the squeezes and time under tension for a lot of my lifts lately and I have been enjoying that a lot. I was looking at the front double bicep shot that I posted yesterday and then the one I posted 4 weeks ago and I can definitely tell a difference in terms of fullness. I feel that the fullness is ostarine's best attribute, followed by moderate, lean gains. I would also say that I've been impressed with being able to put on a few pounds without adding much fat at all. I'm still feeling great, my sex drive hasn't changed one bit, and my general wellness hasn't changed at all. That's about all I have for you guys tonight, tomorrow is rest day so expect a short post next time!


Strange. I feel down from it. Though, my injuries have never been better. I did bloods yesterday and soon i will get to know how bad this mf is to my test and wellbeeing.-) I added rad140 to overcome supressionfeelings. But to early so say if it works. But so far so goodish.

----------


## boisebeast

> Strange. I feel down from it. Though, my injuries have never been better. I did bloods yesterday and soon i will get to know how bad this mf is to my test and wellbeeing.-) I added rad140 to overcome supressionfeelings. But to early so say if it works. But so far so goodish.


I'm very interested in seeing how your test levels look when you get the bloodwork back. Glad the RAD seems to be helping a bit so far

----------


## boisebeast

Day 35:
Dose - 17.5 mg ostarine and DAA

5 weeks on today. I still feel great and I think my overall size and conditioning have improved. Although earlier on I thought that my body fat had gone up, I think I was just retaining water at the point. I don't notice any additional fat on my body despite the 4/5 pound increase so far. Joints feel way better although every time they start feeling close to 100%, I hurt something in a workout lol. Today I tweaked by right elbow... pretty typical though. I can tell a difference in fullness from upping the ostarine dose from 15mg to 17.5mg. This week's weigh in will be telling in terms of how much thaw increase in dosage is helping for gains. I did chest and triceps today and my chest movements felt pretty effortless. The weight was flying up and I was hitting more reps than usual. I think it was just one of those good days. Here is the 5 week checklist for you all, nothing much has changed though:

Joint condition: Profound improvement, although I keep tweaking my elbow every time it starts feeling better...
Skin/Acne condition: No changes 
Hairline: No change
Sex Drive: Sex drive is still high, no sexual disfunction, no testicular atrophy from what I can tell
Depression/Moodiness: None
Gyno/high estrogenic sides: None
General health and feeling: Good

----------


## bowly

hey boise would really like to know where your cholesterol is at this point in the ostarine cycle..your hdl was at borderline and ldl way above when u started....ostarine seems to reduce ldl and unfortunately hdl too..you don't have very good hdl to afford a major drop..are you planning to do one

----------


## boisebeast

> hey boise would really like to know where your cholesterol is at this point in the ostarine cycle..your hdl was at borderline and ldl way above when u started....ostarine seems to reduce ldl and unfortunately hdl too..you don't have very good hdl to afford a major drop..are you planning to do one


It would be really nice to know, unfortunately I just don't know at this point. I'll look into my options for bloodwork from private labs and see how much a cholesterol panel is. It's definitely something that is of concern though... I hope my good cholesterol goes up after PCT because I'm not sure what else I can do to improve my cholesterol levels. I don't smoke or drink alcohol, I do daily cardio (started a couple months ago, my before bloodwork was done before I started doing cardio), I get good fats (although I definitely get some bad fats via cheese) and I take 500mg niacin every day. If I'm missing something obvious and you have a good suggestion then please let me know!

EDIT: Looks like I could get a lipid panel for an extra $50 so I may do that after my PCT. I'm a college student and can't afford to be shelling out a bunch of cash to get bloods done multiple times every cycle so I have to be a little bit selective and strategic in choosing when to have it done.

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

> It would be really nice to know, unfortunately I just don't know at this point. I'll look into my options for bloodwork from private labs and see how much a cholesterol panel is. It's definitely something that is of concern though... I hope my good cholesterol goes up after PCT because I'm not sure what else I can do to improve my cholesterol levels. I don't smoke or drink alcohol, I do daily cardio (started a couple months ago, my before bloodwork was done before I started doing cardio), I get good fats (although I definitely get some bad fats via cheese) and I take 500mg niacin every day. If I'm missing something obvious and you have a good suggestion then please let me know!
> 
> EDIT: Looks like I could get a lipid panel for an extra $50 so I may do that after my PCT. I'm a college student and can't afford to be shelling out a bunch of cash to get bloods done multiple times every cycle so I have to be a little bit selective and strategic in choosing when to have it done.


Niacin will not help on cholestrol. Not fishoil. The only thing ive come across so far is gw and sr9009. And I have put their name to the test. At least sr. I did a complete bw with cholestrol two days ago after running 20 mg ostarine for 6 weeks and sr9009 for 4 weeks. From a leading supplement sarms source. Usually I have a little vad cholestrol values and if my cholestrol is good after 6 weeks on ostarine then, we will know sr9009 is good for cholestrol, as teori says.

----------


## boisebeast

> Niacin will not help on cholestrol. Not fishoil. The only thing ive come across so far is gw and sr9009. And I have put their name to the test. At least sr. I did a complete bw with cholestrol two days ago after running 20 mg ostarine for 6 weeks and sr9009 for 4 weeks. From a leading supplement sarms source. Usually I have a little vad cholestrol values and if my cholestrol is good after 6 weeks on ostarine then, we will know sr9009 is good for cholestrol, as teori says.


Yeah your bloodwork will be very informative, I'm patiently waiting to see  :Big Grin:

----------


## boisebeast

Day 36:
Dose - 17.5 mg ostarine and DAA

Hit back and biceps today, very good workout! Lately I've been getting really bad muscle cramps post workout. It feels like the cramps you get on clen (except I haven't been on clen for months). Not quite sure why I'm getting them... On a different note, instead of cycling off of DAA I upped my dosage by 25%. I'm going to try to weigh in tomorrow but I've had some sodium tonight so I may have to wait for friday for an accurate weigh in. I'll keep you all posted!

----------


## boisebeast

Day 37:
Dose - 17.5 mg ostarine and DAA

Mediocre shoulders and legs workout tonight. I'm still feeling good. Not much to add for today.

----------


## boisebeast

Day 38:
Dose - 17.5 mg ostarine and DAA

Forgot to mention that I weighed in at 169.3 yesterday. There's clearly some water weight there since that would be an increase of 2.6 pounds from last week. I meant to try to weigh in again this morning to try to get a more accurate reading but I forgot... Tomorrow is my refeed day so it will probably be a few days before I can get an accurate weight. Despite having an awful sleep schedule yesterday, I had a really good chest and triceps workout tonight. If I could just get the long head of my triceps to blow up I would be ecstatic. Tomorrow should be a great back and biceps workout because of the refeed. Have a good night everyone

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

> Day 38:
> Dose - 17.5 mg ostarine and DAA
> 
> Forgot to mention that I weighed in at 169.3 yesterday. There's clearly some water weight there since that would be an increase of 2.6 pounds from last week. I meant to try to weigh in again this morning to try to get a more accurate reading but I forgot... Tomorrow is my refeed day so it will probably be a few days before I can get an accurate weight. Despite having an awful sleep schedule yesterday, I had a really good chest and triceps workout tonight. If I could just get the long head of my triceps to blow up I would be ecstatic. Tomorrow should be a great back and biceps workout because of the refeed. Have a good night everyone


Look up rich piana . Follow his tricepsadvices. And you will grow. I did. No bullshit. The bullyed man know what he is taking about.

----------


## hmmSARMS

great log man been following it for awhile , i will be doing osta here soon i think. what is this sites sponsor for sarms ?

----------


## boisebeast

> Look up rich piana . Follow his tricepsadvices. And you will grow. I did. No bullshit. The bullyed man know what he is taking about.


 I do follow him, although mostly just for entertainment purposes. He definitely has some good advice for tricep growth although I have to have what he says with a grain of salt since his triceps are more synthol than muscle

----------


## boisebeast

> great log man been following it for awhile , i will be doing osta here soon i think. what is this sites sponsor for sarms?


 Thanks man. I'm actually not sure if they're still the site sponsor so I'm not sure if I can say. If a mod gives me the green light then I'd be happy to share, otherwise just look back through the posts in the steroid section and you'll see that they used to advertise their sales and stuff all the time by making new threads

----------


## boisebeast

Day 39:
Dose - 17.5 mg ostarine and DAA

Surprisingly, I got a good weigh in this morning; I was 166.9. This is a 0.2 pound increase from last week, so I pretty much consider this a neutral week which is very disappointing. I'm going to try to up my calories a bit. I think I may increase my osta dose to 20mg a day as well. I'm just not getting as good of results as I was hoping. Don't get me wrong, I'm happy with the 3.5 gain so far since I feel like I've stayed lean and hard, but obviously that's super mild for mass gains over ~6 weeks and I haven't gotten any strength boost whatsoever. On top of that, I haven't got any side effects. My balls haven't shrunken as far as I can tell and my sex drive is still insanely high. The culmination of these factors is making me wonder if my stuff is properly dosed... hard to know for sure. My source has always been great so maybe the compound itself just isn't that great (much more likely). I'll probably give osta one more shot in a few months and run it at 25mg per day for my next cycle.

----------


## bowly

avocados are very good for hdl

I have added nac..policosanol..niacin..beta sisterol for cholesterol control and increasing hdl





> It would be really nice to know, unfortunately I just don't know at this point. I'll look into my options for bloodwork from private labs and see how much a cholesterol panel is. It's definitely something that is of concern though... I hope my good cholesterol goes up after PCT because I'm not sure what else I can do to improve my cholesterol levels. I don't smoke or drink alcohol, I do daily cardio (started a couple months ago, my before bloodwork was done before I started doing cardio), I get good fats (although I definitely get some bad fats via cheese) and I take 500mg niacin every day. If I'm missing something obvious and you have a good suggestion then please let me know!
> 
> EDIT: Looks like I could get a lipid panel for an extra $50 so I may do that after my PCT. I'm a college student and can't afford to be shelling out a bunch of cash to get bloods done multiple times every cycle so I have to be a little bit selective and strategic in choosing when to have it done.

----------


## boisebeast

> avocados are very good for hdl I have added nac..policosanol..niacin..beta sisterol for cholesterol control and increasing hdl


 Thanks for the suggestions man  :Smilie:

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

> I do follow him, although mostly just for entertainment purposes. He definitely has some good advice for tricep growth although I have to have what he says with a grain of salt since his triceps are more synthol than muscle


Im not sure. He has admitted stuff in his left bis but never tris. And I have seen old pics of him and his tris Looks the same.
And many "youtube" experts say flex arms are stuffed too. But he prooved their not in his New series flex at 50. Not waterproofe but I think he speaks the thruth.

----------


## boisebeast

> Im not sure. He has admitted stuff in his left bis but never tris. And I have seen old pics of him and his tris Looks the same.
> And many "youtube" experts say flex arms are stuffed too. But he prooved their not in his New series flex at 50. Not waterproofe but I think he speaks the thruth.


That is true, he definitely looked great back when he competed so the man knows a thing or no, no question there. Side note, you're looking crazy in your new profile picture. I can tell you've leaned out since you started the SR

----------


## boisebeast

Day 40:
Dose - 20 mg ostarine and DAA

Alright guys, a couple things to mention from today... I did decide to up my dose to 20mg/day. This stuff is just so mild, I'll go into detail further when I'm finishing up my cycle, but I think that from personal experience 15 and 17.5mg ED are just not enough. I suspect 20 won't be a whole lot different-- at least not for the last 2.5 weeks of my cycle. Next time I think 25mg will be the dose I'll use. The next thing to mention is that I threw out my damn back today at the gym. I'm not sure if it's just a pulled muscle or not, but it's hurting. I'm taking ibuprofen and tomorrow is my off day thankfully, so hopefully I'll be good to go for chest and triceps on tuesday. I'll let you know if I end up having to take more time off, but as long as I don't make it worse, I think I'll be healed up in a couple of days. I will also keep everyone posted on how the dosage increase affects me.

----------


## boisebeast

Day 41:
Dose - 17.5 mg ostarine and DAA

After seeing Silabolin's bloodwork after his SARM cycle, I decided not to proceed with an increased dose. Instead, I will be keeping the dose at 17.5mg/day for the rest of my cycle. Today was rest day and was much needed. My back is feeling quite a bit better and I'm hoping that I'll be able to go to the gym tomorrow morning. I'm down to about 7 hours of sleep so I need to head to bed now. Catch you all later

----------


## boisebeast

Day 42:
Dose - 17.5 mg ostarine and DAA

My back wasn't feeling good enough to lift today so I decided to take an extra rest day. Regardless, I will go over the big week 6 update now:

Joint condition: Big improvements, undeniable, significant healing effect on old injuries
Skin/Acne condition: No changes 
Hairline: No change
Sex Drive: No change in libido or sex life. No testicular atrophy noted either
Depression/Moodiness: None
Gyno/high estrogenic sides: None
General health and feeling: Good

One thing that's been on my mind recently is a concern for how the PCT drugs will affect me. No matter what, I'm going to do a full PCT because of its massive importance in recovery, but I'm really hoping that the clomid doesn't cause a bunch of acne... My plan right now is to run novla at 40/20/20/20 and clomid at 50/25/25/25 (at the same time as the nolva). *Please share your thoughts about this PCT protocol*

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

> Day 42:
> Dose - 17.5 mg ostarine and DAA
> 
> My back wasn't feeling good enough to lift today so I decided to take an extra rest day. Regardless, I will go over the big week 6 update now:
> 
> Joint condition: Big improvements, undeniable, significant healing effect on old injuries
> Skin/Acne condition: No changes 
> Hairline: No change
> Sex Drive: No change in libido or sex life. No testicular atrophy noted either
> ...


Maybe its a good idea to check your total test...and hdl. Hdl got nothing to do with pct but if you are feeling well and your test is stil over 500+ maybe you dont need the nolva...or clomid

----------


## boisebeast

> Maybe its a good idea to check your total test...and hdl. Hdl got nothing to do with pct but if you are feeling well and your test is stil over 500+ maybe you dont need the nolva...or clomid


That is a great suggestion, it didn't even occur to me to do that. I think I will go in for bloodwork next week to gauge my test levels and base my PCT protocol off of the results. Thanks for the excellent idea!

----------


## boisebeast

Day 43:
Dose - 17.5 mg ostarine and DAA

My back finally felt good to go so I was back in the gym doing chest and tris today. Probably the best chest and tris workout I've had in weeks. The weight was flying up effortlessly, no elbow issues, insane pump... pretty much everything you could want in a workout. No new side effects to mention, pretty safe to say that for noticeable side effects on a daily basis, ostarine doesn't have any (in my experience). I will try to weigh in tomorrow although I don't feel that I've gained much since last week but who knows really. I hope everyone is doing well, I'll update you with the weight tomorrow!

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

> Day 43:
> Dose - 17.5 mg ostarine and DAA
> 
> My back finally felt good to go so I was back in the gym doing chest and tris today. Probably the best chest and tris workout I've had in weeks. The weight was flying up effortlessly, no elbow issues, insane pump... pretty much everything you could want in a workout. No new side effects to mention, pretty safe to say that for noticeable side effects on a daily basis, ostarine doesn't have any (in my experience). I will try to weigh in tomorrow although I don't feel that I've gained much since last week but who knows really. I hope everyone is doing well, I'll update you with the weight tomorrow!


hehe, from my experience i would say ostarine is totally useless for building mass and strength without a testbase. Injuryhealing and aid in fatloss, but except that, useless.
First 2-4 weeks ok, but when your test lowers, the gains from first weeks will dissapear.
But we all are different.

----------


## Hrgaland

> hehe, from my experience i would say ostarine is totally useless for building mass and strength without a testbase. Injuryhealing and aid in fatloss, but except that, useless.
> First 2-4 weeks ok, but when your test lowers, the gains from first weeks will dissapear.
> But we all are different.


will it be hard for you to post your blood work, I would like to see what has scared him so much. but, we all know you've added sr9009 in your cycle, and you were on bigger dose from the start, so this could also influence in results. Right?

----------


## boisebeast

> will it be hard for you to post your blood work, I would like to see what has scared him so much. but, we all know you've added sr9009 in your cycle, and you were on bigger dose from the start, so this could also influence in results. Right?


 He posted bloodwork from his ostarine/SR cycle in one of his other threads  :Smilie:  I don't expect my level of suppression to match his since his dose was far greater than mine

----------


## boisebeast

> hehe, from my experience i would say ostarine is totally useless for building mass and strength without a testbase. Injuryhealing and aid in fatloss, but except that, useless.
> First 2-4 weeks ok, but when your test lowers, the gains from first weeks will dissapear.
> But we all are different.


I've had a similar experience. I've probably gained about 3 pounds of lean mass-- which is great because I'm putting on about 5 pounds per year at this point, but obviously that is terrible compared to anabolics. After a couple more years I'll give test a go, although I would only want to use it if I could get a prescription for it because it's so sketchy buying gear online. Plus it's illegal in most countries without a prescription (including mine). For my next cycle, I think I'll give s4 a go. Not for bulking though-- just for recomp or cutting. Back to ostarine though: I didn't notice any effects for fat loss (because I was bulking obviously), but it really excelled in healing old injuries and in providing a "full" look 24/7. I guess with 3 pounds of lean mass gained (so far) and my old injuries massively healed up, I can't complain too much. Whether or not I would use it again largely depends on the results of the bloodwork that I will get done next week. I'm going to include this response in my daily entry because I think it's good info for people to read.

Day 44:
Dose - 17.5 mg ostarine and DAA

Hit back and biceps today, thankfully my back felt great despite the injury from earlier this week. It was my shoulders and legs day that tweaked my back earlier this week so I won't be hitting those again until sunday (just to be on the safe side). Everything else that was on my mind I mentioned above in my reply so make sure to give that a read! I'm heading to bed now, catch you all later

----------


## boisebeast

Day 45:
Dose - 17.5 mg ostarine and DAA

Forgot to mention that I weighed in at 168.6 yesterday. Definitely some water retention going on there, I'll try again to get a better weigh in tomorrow morning. Since my workout days were a bit screwed up form having to take an extra rest day this week, I ended up doing shoulders, triceps, and some calves today. The workout went fine but I didn't get a very good pump. Tomorrow is refeed day so I plan on carbing up big time for an insane back and biceps workout. After tomorrow, I'll be caught up and back on my normal workout schedule again. I'm not sure exactly which day, but I will be going in for bloodwork sometime next week. I'll just be getting my test levels checked (no cholesterol tomorrow, but maybe for my post-PCT bloods), and then I'll be gauging my PCT protocol according to the results of my blood test (credit to Silabolin for that suggestion).

----------


## boisebeast

Day 46:
Dose - 17.5 mg ostarine and DAA

Got a good weigh in this morning! I weighed in at 167.8 which is almost exactly one pound up from last week, so that is some good news. Before I forget, *I have a question for anyone who has used a private lab for bloodwork:* So I will be using a private lab website where I order the bloodwork to be done (let's say I pay $70 for this), they contract with a lab who has multiple locations where I show up to get my blood drawn. When I go to get my blood drawn, do I have to pay for the visit to the lab too? The whole point of me going through a private MD lab is so that I don't have to use my insurance, but if I have to pay $70 for the blood test and then also pay when I go into the lab it doesn't seem like it would be a good deal. Anyway, last thing to mention is that I got a tan today so I will be a nice golden brown when I wake up lol. I am so white naturally that it is almost painful haha. Hope everyone is doing well, catch you tomorrow.

----------


## boisebeast

Day 47:
Dose - 17.5 mg ostarine and DAA

Had a pretty good legs and shoulders workout today. The weight felt light for my leg exercises so I can't complain there. I'm almost at the 7 week mark guys... it's hard to believe but I'm so happy that I've been able to keep up with this log. At the end, I will be posting my overall thoughts on ostarine including a rating for mass gain, strength, fullness, etc. I will also be posting my bloodwork as soon as I get it done. I have to call the lab tomorrow morning to sort a couple things out and then as long as everything goes as expected, I should be getting my bloodwork done soon. I really don't feel suppressed at all. My sex drive is still through the roof and my testicles haven't atrophied. I honestly wouldn't be surprised if I got my bloodwork back and it turned out that the ostarine was fake (although I doubt that because my source has been good to me historically). I will be sure to keep you updated on when exactly I go in for bloodwork and then I'll post the results as soon as they are available to me. I won't be getting cholesterol checked this time, but perhaps in the next round of bloodwork in the future (and if I get that done I'll be sure to return to the log and post it). What you can expect to see this time is total test and estrogen levels.

*EDIT: PLEASE NOTE:* I was scrolling back through my posts because it seemed that the number of days I've been on did not line up with the day of the week that I was expecting to end on. After carefully re-reading my posts, I realize I forgot to change the day on several and have ended up off by 3 days*. This means that I am actually on day 50 of my cycle today and that tomorrow's post will resume as day 51.* Sorry that I didn't catch this earlier. I usually update the log about 2am so I am generally very tired when I do so lol. This is good news though as it means that the bloodwork will be done closer to the end of my cycle and thus will be more accurate in terms of my ending testosterone levels .

----------


## bowly

boise pls do your hdl atleast..will be a great help for people who want to know how ostarine effects hdl cholesterol atleast..




> Day 47:
> Dose - 17.5 mg ostarine and DAA
> 
> Had a pretty good legs and shoulders workout today. The weight felt light for my leg exercises so I can't complain there. I'm almost at the 7 week mark guys... it's hard to believe but I'm so happy that I've been able to keep up with this log. At the end, I will be posting my overall thoughts on ostarine including a rating for mass gain, strength, fullness, etc. I will also be posting my bloodwork as soon as I get it done. I have to call the lab tomorrow morning to sort a couple things out and then as long as everything goes as expected, I should be getting my bloodwork done soon. I really don't feel suppressed at all. My sex drive is still through the roof and my testicles haven't atrophied. I honestly wouldn't be surprised if I got my bloodwork back and it turned out that the ostarine was fake (although I doubt that because my source has been good to me historically). I will be sure to keep you updated on when exactly I go in for bloodwork and then I'll post the results as soon as they are available to me. I won't be getting cholesterol checked this time, but perhaps in the next round of bloodwork in the future (and if I get that done I'll be sure to return to the log and post it). What you can expect to see this time is total test and estrogen levels.
> 
> *EDIT: PLEASE NOTE:* I was scrolling back through my posts because it seemed that the number of days I've been on did not line up with the day of the week that I was expecting to end on. After carefully re-reading my posts, I realize I forgot to change the day on several and have ended up off by 3 days*. This means that I am actually on day 50 of my cycle today and that tomorrow's post will resume as day 51.* Sorry that I didn't catch this earlier. I usually update the log about 2am so I am generally very tired when I do so lol. This is good news though as it means that the bloodwork will be done closer to the end of my cycle and thus will be more accurate in terms of my ending testosterone levels.

----------


## The Deadlifting Dog

> Day 46:
> Dose - 17.5 mg ostarine and DAA
> 
> Got a good weigh in this morning! I weighed in at 167.8 which is almost exactly one pound up from last week, so that is some good news. Before I forget, *I have a question for anyone who has used a private lab for bloodwork:* So I will be using a private lab website where I order the bloodwork to be done (let's say I pay $70 for this), they contract with a lab who has multiple locations where I show up to get my blood drawn. When I go to get my blood drawn, do I have to pay for the visit to the lab too? The whole point of me going through a private MD lab is so that I don't have to use my insurance, but if I have to pay $70 for the blood test and then also pay when I go into the lab it doesn't seem like it would be a good deal. Anyway, last thing to mention is that I got a tan today so I will be a nice golden brown when I wake up lol. I am so white naturally that it is almost painful haha. Hope everyone is doing well, catch you tomorrow.


Once you pay the $70 online for the lab request form, you will pay nothing at the actual lab.

----------


## boisebeast

> Once you pay the $70 online for the lab request form, you will pay nothing at the actual lab.


Thank you deadlift!

Also for everyone, I ordered the bloodwork and even paid an extra $50 to get HDL, LDL, and a general lipid profile. All for the sake of the log  :Big Grin:

----------


## boisebeast

Day 51:
Dose - 17.5 mg ostarine and DAA

Back on the correct day now. Tomorrow morning I'm going in for bloodwork so I'm getting to bed early. I have an awful headache from fasting for the last few hours, probably because I'm used to eating every 2-3 hours at max. Notable blood tests I'm getting done: total test, HDL, and LDL. I'm hoping everything goes smoothly tomorrow having gone through a private lab... we will see. I'll keep you all posted

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

your results will be very educational...thanks

----------


## boisebeast

Day 52:
Dose - 17.5 mg ostarine and DAA

Bloodwork today went super smoothly. I can't have imagined it going any better honestly, great company that I went through. Wish I could give them a shoutout but I don't know if it's against the rules or not so I won't mention it. I'm still waiting on test results. They said they I should have them in 3 days max so hopefully tomorrow if I'm lucky! Can't wait to get my eyes on the results, I have no idea what to expect. Catch you all tomorrow with (hopefully) some results

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

total test 200, hdl cholestrol 30......rest ok:-)

----------


## boisebeast

Alright here are the blood test results. Test is low as expected (even though I don't feel suppressed). *I wouldn't mind a recommendation for a PCT nolva/clomid dose if anyone wants to chime in* . I will be ending my ostarine cycle now due to diminishing returns. I'll write my normal daily update tonight.

----------


## boisebeast

First day of no Ostarine (pre-PCT) - took normal DAA dose

Alright guys, tomorrow I'm starting PCT. My test levels are sitting at 187 current and I'm feeling great so that is a good start. Here's what I'm planning... 
Nolva: 40/40/20/20
Clomid: 12.5/12.5/12.5/12.5

_The general PCT for a stack of osta/s4/gw (which should yield far more suppression that my cycle theoretically) is clomid 25/25/25
_
There seems to be a consensus that nolva works just fine solo for PCT, but adding in clomid adds effectiveness. I'm worried about how I will react to the clomid, so I want to start light and I will adjust accordingly. If I tolerate it okay, I may up the dose, if I do not, I may cut it out. We will see. I'll continue to update the log throughout PCT. Feel free to tear apart my PCT plan if you feel strongly, I like to think that I generally take criticism well  :Big Grin:  My cholesterol is horrid right now in case you didn't see for yourself, so I'm changing up my diet a bit. I will be cutting out some saturated and trans fats and instead of eating whole eggs, I'll be switching to egg whites. Apparently both clomid and nolva are known to be helpful in improving HDL:LDL ratio, so those should aid in that regard too. Lastly, I will be getting the same bloodwork done again two months after finishing my PCT (recommended by Kelkel). I'll update the log tomorrow with my final weight (assuming I get a good weigh in), and sometime soon I'll write up my final opinion of ostarine so look out for that big post. Fingers crossed for PCT going well... I'm nervous in all honestly about side effects. Wish me luck!

----------


## bowly

so abt 7 weeks osta at 17.5 caused such a suppression..and I believe you had daa alongside for quite sometime..thats hard

nolva raises test by 140% but lowers igf..clomid is very good but causes me to become very emotional..lol..

I would do clomid 50/25/25/25 and nolva 20/20/20/20...but after a retest you may need to prolong nolva longer if you want to recover fully

what was your daa intake while on osta

for cholesterol I would take it seriously..1 avocado daily for hdl..morn empty stomach 3gm garlic for ldl and total cholesterol control /add niacin/NAC/phytosterols-beta sisterol/policosanol and lot of fish oils





> First day of no Ostarine (pre-PCT) - took normal DAA dose
> 
> Alright guys, tomorrow I'm starting PCT. My test levels are sitting at 187 current and I'm feeling great so that is a good start. Here's what I'm planning... 
> Nolva: 40/40/20/20
> Clomid: 12.5/12.5/12.5/12.5
> 
> _The general PCT for a stack of osta/s4/gw (which should yield far more suppression that my cycle theoretically) is clomid 25/25/25
> _
> There seems to be a consensus that nolva works just fine solo for PCT, but adding in clomid adds effectiveness. I'm worried about how I will react to the clomid, so I want to start light and I will adjust accordingly. If I tolerate it okay, I may up the dose, if I do not, I may cut it out. We will see. I'll continue to update the log throughout PCT. Feel free to tear apart my PCT plan if you feel strongly, I like to think that I generally take criticism well  My cholesterol is horrid right now in case you didn't see for yourself, so I'm changing up my diet a bit. I will be cutting out some saturated and trans fats and instead of eating whole eggs, I'll be switching to egg whites. Apparently both clomid and nolva are known to be helpful in improving HDL:LDL ratio, so those should aid in that regard too. Lastly, I will be getting the same bloodwork done again two months after finishing my PCT (recommended by Kelkel). I'll update the log tomorrow with my final weight (assuming I get a good weigh in), and sometime soon I'll write up my final opinion of ostarine so look out for that big post. Fingers crossed for PCT going well... I'm nervous in all honestly about side effects. Wish me luck!

----------


## Mp859

Using serms seems overkill to me.

----------


## boisebeast

> so abt 7 weeks osta at 17.5 caused such a suppression..and I believe you had daa alongside for quite sometime..thats hard
> 
> nolva raises test by 140% but lowers igf..clomid is very good but causes me to become very emotional..lol..
> 
> I would do clomid 50/25/25/25 and nolva 20/20/20/20...but after a retest you may need to prolong nolva longer if you want to recover fully
> 
> what was your daa intake while on osta
> 
> for cholesterol I would take it seriously..1 avocado daily for hdl..morn empty stomach 3gm garlic for ldl and total cholesterol control /add niacin/NAC/phytosterols-beta sisterol/policosanol and lot of fish oils


Thank you for sharing your input. To answer your question, I was taking 5,700mg of DAA ED for the second half of my cycle. I also appreciate your advice for the cholesterol stuff! I will be taking big measures to bring that into the normal range and I will not be doing any cycles until I do so.




> Using serms seems overkill to me.


Thanks for your input man, you're not the first to say that to me. I think better safe than sorry though

----------


## boisebeast

Alright well literally everyone I have talked to so far has given me a different protocol for PCT lol. I'm still waiting to hear back from a couple of people whose opinions I highly respect so we will see what they have to say. After balancing the PCT advice everyone has given me so far, I've slightly tweaked my plan by increasing the clomid a bit. Here is my current dosing:
Nolva: 40/20/20/20
Clomid: 25/25/25/25 

I took my first PCT dose a few minutes ago. My clomid and nolva are in liquid form and holy sh*t they taste bad. I thought ostarine tasted bad but nolva is quite possibly the worst thing I've ever tasted. The clomid is no treat either... If anyone else reading this wants to chime in on my PCT plan feel free, I'm still open to modifying it. I have to admit that I've gotten a good laugh out of the fact that everyone I've asked has a different opinion on dosage and length... I'll do my normal update tonight. I hope you all have a great day

----------


## Hrgaland

I've read on other boards (and one of them was more aatached to medicine area then to BB), they say only light PCT is needed after Ostarine cycle because, as you can see from your bloodwork, your LH and FSH are still in normal range (AAS will kill them too), so recovery is much faster. It's just what I've read.

----------


## boisebeast

> I've read on other boards (and one of them was more aatached to medicine area then to BB), they say only light PCT is needed after Ostarine cycle because, as you can see from your bloodwork, your LH and FSH are still in normal range (AAS will kill them too), so recovery is much faster. It's just what I've read.


 Yeah I've read the same thing. A lot of people only use DAA or other OTC test boosters. I suspect that doing nolva and a light clomid dose for 4 weeks will be more than necessary for recovery. A lot of people on this forum also make PCT recommendations based on AAS instead of SARMS . I appreciate all feedback though, I want to recover as best as possible-- and thanks for sharing your input!

----------


## boisebeast

*PCT day 1 - Dose: 40mg nolva and 25mg clomid*

Well first day of PCT went fine. Didn't feel any weird side effects or anything. The taste of nolva and clomid is horrible... I've decided on this PCT structure after balancing out the different feedback of a bunch of people:

_Nolva: 40/20/20/20
Clomid: 25/25/25/25_

I think this should be more than enough to fully recover. For contrast, the SARMS -specific forums recommend clomid 25/25/25 for PCT after a SARMS triple stack. So not only am I running clomid 25% longer after a much lighter cycle, but I'm also doing a full nolva dosing protocol. I should also mention that I don't feel suppressed at all, no testicular atrophy, my sex drive is through the roof, and no issues whatsoever in the bedroom. I'm going to continue updating the log throughout PCT, partially as a means of keeping track of what day I'm on. If you have any questions about the cycle feel free to ask. I'm going to do a longer write up about my final thoughts on ostarine soon (maybe this weekend since I'll have some time then). Fingers crossed that PCT goes well, I recover fully, and I don't experience any of the horrific side effects that I see pop up in threads sometimes... My best to all of you reading!

----------


## bowly

yes boise the hdl protocol works for me..just did a bloodwork yesterday and hdl from 34 has jumped to 42(in range) now..will continue till I touch 70..

pct serm looks good..i see you have upped nolva to 40 and kept clomid at 25 for 1st week which is a good too but read up on nolva 40 vs 20 and if it has any added benefit vs igf which will take a bigger beating @ 40

----------


## boisebeast

> yes boise the hdl protocol works for me..just did a bloodwork yesterday and hdl from 34 has jumped to 42(in range) now..will continue till I touch 70..
> 
> pct serm looks good..i see you have upped nolva to 40 and kept clomid at 25 for 1st week which is a good too but read up on nolva 40 vs 20 and if it has any added benefit vs igf which will take a bigger beating @ 40


That's great to hear about your cholesterol! I hope that I'll be able to get similar results by cleaning up my diet and implementing some of the tips you had. I will look into the nolva thing, I've heard it hurts IGF levels but don't know much about the risk/return of cutting the dosage. Thanks for bringing that up  :Smilie:

----------


## boisebeast

PCT day 2 - Dose: 40mg nolva and 25mg clomid

So far so good. I'm still in discussion with a couple of people about the optimal PCT dosage for me, it's comical how everyone has a different protocol to suggest... One thing that kicked in today though is that I look *flat*! Holy shit the fullness of the ostarine has disappeared fast. I laughed when I woke up and looked in the mirror because there is really just no comparison. Ostarine kept me looking like I had a decent pump at rest, although I didn't find that it increased my pump in the gym much, if at all. The fullness is a bummer to see go away but is really not a big deal overall. I'm waiting to see how I'm feeling at the one week mark of my PCT then I'll make adjustments if necessary. Hepefully I can get my big ostarine write up posted for everyone tomorrow. Have a good night guys

----------


## InternalFire

I could only suggest, and its for you to decide. 

If youre not sure which protocol will work the best for you - same goes with everybody else! They seem like they know only because they believe in what they preach because theyve nailed it by themselves what wirked best for them, but being naive is no excuse, nothing more than giving bad or wrong advice.

If youve researched enough - stick with something and dont change it unless you get some undesirable sides and next time around you could adjust from there. There will always be dozen gurus who claim and swear know it all done it all and so on, but remember to be wiser than this, all that is preached is more less just average baseline, what works for one does not necesarily mean it will work for another, stick to something and find out for yourself, nobody knows your body and well being better than you do. 

Keep your mind sharp and strong man.

Good luck with pct

----------


## boisebeast

> I could only suggest, and its for you to decide. 
> 
> If youre not sure which protocol will work the best for you - same goes with everybody else! They seem like they know only because they believe in what they preach because theyve nailed it by themselves what wirked best for them, but being naive is no excuse, nothing more than giving bad or wrong advice.
> 
> If youve researched enough - stick with something and dont change it unless you get some undesirable sides and next time around you could adjust from there. There will always be dozen gurus who claim and swear know it all done it all and so on, but remember to be wiser than this, all that is preached is more less just average baseline, what works for one does not necesarily mean it will work for another, stick to something and find out for yourself, nobody knows your body and well being better than you do. 
> 
> Keep your mind sharp and strong man.
> 
> Good luck with pct


Very, very wise words. With experience undoubtedly comes knowledge. Thanks for the post.

----------


## boisebeast

PCT day 3 - Dose: 40mg nolva and 30mg clomid

Clomid dose upped to 30mg today. For some reason my heart rate jumped up after I took my PCT meds this morning and stayed high for a good 30 minutes. It seemed to be higher than usual for many hours afterward, I'm not sure if it's related or not... So far so good on the side effects. Although I did notice that I was getting way more aggressive today. I got a frustrating email from work and I was pissed off, probably more than I should have been. It ended up translating to a great back and biceps workout though. Again, not sure if related to the PCT meds...

*One really important thing I noticed today:* I threw in a couple of light sets of overhead rope extensions during my workout and my elbow joints are back to hurting like hell once again! It seems like the ostarine lubricated my joints or kept inflammation down or something because it's like I just reverted right back to before the ostarine cycle. Very, very frustrating and disappointing... I was hoping the healing effect would at least last for a while, but it seems that it may have been a _temporary_ effect of the ostarine. It's 3:30am and I need to be getting to sleep earlier than this... sleep is always a weakness for me. My best to all of you

----------


## boisebeast

PCT day 4 - Dose: 40mg nolva and 30mg clomid

Nothing much to add guys. Everything is going smoothly. I know I slacked and didn't get my write up for ostarine done yet, I promise to get it out soon

----------


## boisebeast

*My Final Opinion of Ostarine
*
*My cycle:* 7.5 weeks
*First half:* 15mg, Second half: 17.5mg
*Starting weight:* 163.3
*Ending weight:* 166.6
*Net gain:* +3.3 pounds
*Estimated lean mass gain:* +2.0 pounds

All right guys, I’m going to break this down into a few sections. It’s hard give this compound an overall rating so I’ll rate it for specific things, being: Mass gain, fat loss, injury healing, fullness, and strength.

*Mass gain:* If you’ve been following along with the log, you’d know that I was bulking during this cycle. Ostarine was hyped up to be one of the best SARMs for adding lean mass. My opinion… it fell completely flat of its reputation. Now keep in mind that I was only running this at 17.5mg, but I only put on maybe 2 pounds of lean mass from the whole cycle. My diet and training were dialed in tight, but unfortunately I just didn’t see the lean mass benefits that this compound was hyped up to have. I give ostarine a 2/10 for mass gain.

*Fat loss:* I’d like to comment on this aspect but unfortunately I only experienced this compound while bulking. I can say that when bulking, it was very slightly useful for inhibiting fat gain. In my experience, 4/10 for fat loss/prevention.

*Injury healing:* Here is where this gets good. Ostarine shined massively in this department. My joints were in BAD shape before the cycle, and when I was on, the injuries became unnoticeable by the 2 week mark. Now for the bad news… as soon as I came off, I started feeling the injuries as badly as I had been before. Ostarine seemed to have either a lubricating or anti-inflammatory effect on my joints. The fact that it didn’t last post cycle though, drops its rating in this department. If it had lasted, I’d give it a 9/10, but since it didn’t I give it a 6/10 for joint healing.

*Fullness:* Once again, ostarine shines brightly in this department. Although it didn’t seem to affect my pump in the gym, there was a blatant pump effect caused by ostarine that made me look like I had a decent pump 24/7. In retrospect, this was probably my favorite aspect of this drug. Much like other effects, this disappeared as soon as my cycle ended. Obviously I didn’t expect this to last though… for fullness, ostarine gets an 8/10.

*Strength:* Another disappointment here guys. I didn’t notice any significant strength gains at all, at least nothing beyond the normal strength gain from 7 weeks of bulking. Strength gets a 0/10

*Negative effects:* 
Setting aside the testosterone suppression which I’ll mention next, the biggest negative effect of ostarine was the cholesterol effect. Ostarine lowered my good cholesterol and raised my bad cholesterol… both very badly. If you have bad or borderline cholesterol to begin with, do not consider ostarine.

*Extent of suppression:* 
From 550 total test to 187 total test (blood test taken at 7.5 week mark). Ostarine is FAR more suppressive than thought… I’m convinced the low suppression hype is a complete marketing ploy. Someone who ran the recommended dose of 25mg for the same length of my cycle would be either shut down or nearly shut down.

*Overall Impressions:*
Ostarine is an incredibly mild drug that is far overhyped in terms of positive effects, and highly understated for negative effects. Between the huge hit to my cholesterol and testosterone production, the two pounds of lean mass was not worth it. The only time I would recommend ostarine is for joint relief, but only if you are on TRT (perhaps it would help balance out the negative joint effects of GH or winstrol ). If I could do it again, I would not run this cycle. It did me more harm than good. If you’re looking for quality mass or strength gains, look elsewhere. This does not even compare remotely to AAS. Don’t waste your time, money, or health with this compound. I understand that some of you may disagree, but please understand that this is just my opinion. Perhaps it would be more effective at 25mg, but I suspect that the negative effects would be far more severe than I encountered. 

*NOTE: If there are any other questions that I can answer about my cycle, please let me know so that I can get you a response. My FULL bloodwork can be found a few posts up.* 

I would just like to say thank you to everyone who has followed and supported me with this log. This community is so helpful, supportive, and unlike any other on the Internet. Although I plan on taking time off after PCT, I suspect that I will be back to run another compound at some point—in which case I will log it again. I will continue to update my log until my PCT is completed, and then I will post my post-PCT bloodwork (will be done two months after my PCT is finished). If you stop following the log here, a sincere thank you and I hope that you found this log educational. If you continue to follow throughout my PCT, I look forward to hearing your comments. 

Best to you all, *stay healthy* 

BoiseBeast

----------


## InternalFire

good writeup,

I can give one piece of advice if you want to try get your sleep back in sync.
Get some melatonin pills and take few hours before the time you want to go to bed.

I'd choose 3mg dose and adjust from there, of course on empty stomach and take good amount of water with it. I ran it before for a few days/weeks until I felt normal and every other time I go out of sync with day/night timing, and once you begin to feel you start want to go to bed naturally at appropriate time its the time you should stop taking it and effects last as long as your discipline. It also helps alot when I have limited short amount of time left to sleep (before flight etc) I may have 3-4h window after a long day and I get brilliant deep sleep with the help of this and feel powerful and recovered on waking, also helps ton with jet-lag.

Just an idea, it helped me, and I see no reason it wont help you.

----------


## boisebeast

> good writeup,
> 
> I can give one piece of advice if you want to try get your sleep back in sync.
> Get some melatonin pills and take few hours before the time you want to go to bed.
> 
> I'd choose 3mg dose and adjust from there, of course on empty stomach and take good amount of water with it. I ran it before for a few days/weeks until I felt normal and every other time I go out of sync with day/night timing, and once you begin to feel you start want to go to bed naturally at appropriate time its the time you should stop taking it and effects last as long as your discipline. It also helps alot when I have limited short amount of time left to sleep (before flight etc) I may have 3-4h window after a long day and I get brilliant deep sleep with the help of this and feel powerful and recovered on waking, also helps ton with jet-lag.
> 
> Just an idea, it helped me, and I see no reason it wont help you.


That's a great suggestion. I think I'm going to order some melatonin right now. As I write this it's almost 4am... my sleep schedule is horrendous. Thanks for the tip, I'll let you know how it works!

----------


## InternalFire

no problem man, I remember the first time I tried it I had not felt anything for first 3 days, then discontinued it because I got pissed off due to no effect, also I took 1.5mg at the time, then I was reading on about it alot, and few more days I jumped on it again, it seems I was so screwed in the head regards melatonin natural production I needed to cycle this for few weeks before I started to get benefit. It did resulted few days in me feeling heavy/groggy/sleepy during the day in that period of first few weeks, but as my body adjusted I soon started feel more and more amazing every morning, and found myself naturally feeling sleepy before I even took melatonin as a nightly routing, thats when I stopped it for few months and I was like a new man for good time after, then again, work, travels, stress, coffee/redbull stims like this, all added up later and I got out of sync again, introduced melatonin again and then it only took me few days to bounce back to normal circadian rhythm, so I found it to be really beneficial. Like I mentioned before, you must stick with something to find if it works for you and how well. I know some people get real sensitive and respond better to lower doses of melatonin, some require way higher doses.
My tip would be - find best price per miligram bottle, as they come in capsules you can open them and if you have precision scales (you should) you can dose it down as you feel required. I found bogger capsules packs cost much less MG vs MG as smaller dose capsules.

Good luck

----------


## boisebeast

> no problem man, I remember the first time I tried it I had not felt anything for first 3 days, then discontinued it because I got pissed off due to no effect, also I took 1.5mg at the time, then I was reading on about it alot, and few more days I jumped on it again, it seems I was so screwed in the head regards melatonin natural production I needed to cycle this for few weeks before I started to get benefit. It did resulted few days in me feeling heavy/groggy/sleepy during the day in that period of first few weeks, but as my body adjusted I soon started feel more and more amazing every morning, and found myself naturally feeling sleepy before I even took melatonin as a nightly routing, thats when I stopped it for few months and I was like a new man for good time after, then again, work, travels, stress, coffee/redbull stims like this, all added up later and I got out of sync again, introduced melatonin again and then it only took me few days to bounce back to normal circadian rhythm, so I found it to be really beneficial. Like I mentioned before, you must stick with something to find if it works for you and how well. I know some people get real sensitive and respond better to lower doses of melatonin, some require way higher doses.
> My tip would be - find best price per miligram bottle, as they come in capsules you can open them and if you have precision scales (you should) you can dose it down as you feel required. I found bogger capsules packs cost much less MG vs MG as smaller dose capsules.
> 
> Good luck


Thanks man, I appreciate the advice. I just ordered some that comes in 5mg tablets. I'll be sure to give it sufficient time to kick in. I may shoot you a PM if I have questions though, if you don't mind that is  :Big Grin: . I look forward to trying it! Alright I'm off to bed now, have a good night!

----------


## InternalFire

I dont mind, have a good rest

----------


## boisebeast

*If you did not catch my big wrap up post about ostarine, be sure to check it out: post #132*

PCT day 5 - Dose: 40mg nolva and 30mg clomid

Day 5 went well. No big issues, although I feel that I'm holding a little bit of water. I have to admit, my diet the last two days has fairly decent, but not as good as usual. I have been slacking and need to get back on the train before I fall off completely. I have however been striving for cholesterol improvement. I am optimistic for a great improvement to be reflected in my post-PCT bloodwork. I will also be upping the clomid dose to 35mg tomorrow since I haven't run into any side effects yet. I don't know how realistic it is, but I'd love to bring my natural T levels back up over the 550 mark which I had before the cycle.

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

You stil feel ok with your 200 ng/dl?

----------


## boisebeast

> You stil feel ok with your 200 ng/dl?


 I honestly feel great in every aspect. My sex drive is through the roof as usual, the PCT drugs haven't changed it one way or the other. No mental effects, I feel super sharp-- not foggy at all as some people with low test report. No weird depression thoughts going on either. It seems like I should be encountering some really negative side effects with only 187 total test, but I feel great. No idea why (maybe youth on my side?) but I can't complain.

How's your cycle going by the way? I haven't seen you update your log in the SARMs section

----------


## boisebeast

*If you did not catch my big wrap up post about ostarine, be sure to check it out: post #132*

PCT day 6 - Dose: 40mg nolva and *35mg clomid*

Clomid dose was upped to 35mg today. I don't know what it was but I felt *extra good* today. My workout was tremendous this morning. I was lifting more than I usually do on nearly all of my lifts and my pump was insane. Somehow it's like my physique got kicked back into overdrive because was looking full and DRY today. Diet was 100% back on track today as well. Yeah so anyway good day... Hope that we all get one of those days again tomorrow. Goodnight everyone

----------


## kpowers

Nice log. Maybe I missed it, you were taking the liquid form correct?
Thanks for the write up.

----------


## boisebeast

> Nice log. Maybe I missed it, you were taking the liquid form correct? Thanks for the write up.


Thank you! Yes I was taking the liquid form

----------


## boisebeast

*If you did not catch my big wrap up post about ostarine, be sure to check it out: post #132*

PCT day 7 - Dose: 40mg nolva and 35mg clomid

Well everyone, week 1 of PCT is done and it has gone really well. I may continue to up the clomid dose, I'll keep you posted. The first couple of days off cycle I felt like I looked horrible, but I think I've balanced back out. Wish I had more to add, but I don't. Goodnight everyone

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

nolva/clomid pct will be ok. But the main issue is whether its fake or not. My pct last summer didnt work. Fu.ckers out there who sell fake pct should be hanged. Hang`em high. My Lh and Fsh were close to zero 4 weks into it. If it was fake or due to elevated prolactin i stil dont know.
My levels came back the hard way but it was slow.

----------


## boisebeast

> nolva/clomid pct will be ok. But the main issue is whether its fake or not. My pct last summer didnt work. Fu.ckers out there who sell fake pct should be hanged. Hang`em high. My Lh and Fsh were close to zero 4 weks into it. If it was fake or due to elevated prolactin i stil dont know. My levels came back the hard way but it was slow.


 Anyone selling fake PCT is a compete scumbag. That must have bee a nightmare when you realized. Thankfully I get all of my stuff from the same source who's been good to me the last few years so I (hopefully) won't have that issue

----------


## InternalFire

why not specialize your search efforts and find source who is definitely specializing in pharm grade ancillaries such as PCT and HCG ? I know its hard find, but it exists. Saves the hassle of uncertainty of "what will happen" with that or this specific set of stuff. It takes time snd effort but its not a rocket science to find some.

----------


## boisebeast

> why not specialize your search efforts and find source who is definitely specializing in pharm grade ancillaries such as PCT and HCG? I know its hard find, but it exists. Saves the hassle of uncertainty of "what will happen" with that or this specific set of stuff. It takes time snd effort but its not a rocket science to find some.


I will potentially look into that depending on how my bloods look after PCT. My source is very reputable though and I have no reason to believe that my PCT drugs aren't high quality. I'm not a big fan of searching around for sources if it's not needed... So many scammers and fake reviews out there. Sucks that this has to be a black market, such a misunderstanding of steroids and associated drugs on the public's behalf, at least in the U.S. On a side note, my melatonin just came in so I'm going to go pick it up! I'm excited to try it

----------


## InternalFire

Good stuff man, the main part with melatonin, have window of ~2h after your last meal when you take it ~30min-1h before bed, I found out the hard way if I still had food in stomach melatonin somehow went trough my body real slow and next day I would feel shitty, like hungover. So empty stomach good amount of water and just sit around for up to few hours until you feel little sleepy then go hit the night.

----------


## boisebeast

> Good stuff man, the main part with melatonin, have window of ~2h after your last meal when you take it ~30min-1h before bed, I found out the hard way if I still had food in stomach melatonin somehow went trough my body real slow and next day I would feel shitty, like hungover. So empty stomach good amount of water and just sit around for up to few hours until you feel little sleepy then go hit the night.


Thanks man that's a great suggestion! I've been trying to move my workouts to mornings which has worked great, except I go to bed too late and only end up with about 6 hours of a sleep per night. Hopefully this, alongside some discipline, can help me fix my ridiculous schedule. Much appreciated advice!

----------


## boisebeast

PCT day 8 - Dose: 40mg nolva and *40mg clomid*

Upped the clomid to 40mgs. Still feeling okay, can't tell if it was messing with my mood today or not... Still looking hard and dry, I forgot to weigh in this morning so I'll try when I wake up. I'm about to head to bed, I tried some melatonin tonight at the suggestion of InsaneMuscle, and I'm already yawning. Have a great night everyone

----------


## boisebeast

PCT day 9 - Dose: 40mg nolva and 40mg clomid

Had an excellent chest and tri's workout today. I'm really enjoying the morning workouts! Looking hard/dry/full and feeling pretty good overall. Not a bad PCT experience so far, fingers crossed that is stays this way. Goodnight guys

----------


## boisebeast

PCT day 10 - Dose: 40mg nolva and 40mg clomid 

I forgot to weigh in again this morning lol, sorry guys. I'm not used to eating right when I get up because I've never gone to the gym in the morning before (I've been getting up and eating then remembering I was supposed to weigh in). I will try really hard to remember tomorrow but it was refeed day today so it may not be accurate. 40mg clomid seems to be about the right dose for now. I was definitely feeling emotional today, damn estrogen lol. Did back and biceps today, it was a good workout although a bit rushed because I had family visiting. Don't think there's anything else to add... see you all tomorrow

----------


## boisebeast

PCT day 11 - Dose: 40mg nolva and 40mg clomid 

Weighed in at 167.6 this morning which seems pretty reasonable. It's possible that I was retaining a little bit of water, but at this point it's hard to say for sure. I had a great legs and shoulders workout today weight was flying up effortlessly. If anything, I feel that I've gotten stronger post-cycle... tomorrow is my rest day and the gym is closed for holiday anyway. I have to say, I'm really enjoying my morning workouts. That's about it for today guys, I'm coming up on the halfway mark for PCT and so far so good.

----------


## InternalFire

keep an eye how does melatonin supplementation works on your sleep patterns, good log.

----------


## boisebeast

> keep an eye how does melatonin supplementation works on your sleep patterns, good log.


So far huge benefits. I've been getting to bed 2+ hours earlier than usual and I feel like my patterns are much more regulated. Loving this stuff so far

----------


## boisebeast

PCT day 12 - Dose: 40mg nolva and *45mg clomid* 

Upped the dose of clomid to 45mg. I think I'll try to keep it running at 50mg ED for the second half of my PCT. Today was off day so not a lot of action going on. Catch you all tomorrow

----------


## kpowers

I took melatonin while in college many times to help me sleep. It definitely helps to "quiet" the mind. It doesn't knock you out or anything like ambien but during stressful times when the mind is racing it is very useful.

----------


## boisebeast

> I took melatonin while in college many times to help me sleep. It definitely helps to "quiet" the mind. It doesn't knock you out or anything like ambien but during stressful times when the mind is racing it is very useful.


My experience has been very similar so far. I also have noticed very, very vivid dreams every night

----------


## boisebeast

PCT day 13 - Dose: 40mg nolva and 45mg clomid 

Had to leave my workout about 30 minutes early today because I realized my work had changed my schedule and I was late... Didn't quite get to finish triceps but I'll add some to the end of my back/bis workout tomorrow (always makes for an insane pump that way anyway). Not sure if it was the clomid/nolva but my testicles were aching for hours today. Anyway I'm trying to get to bed super early tonight (before 11:30) because I have to get up at 6 in order to get my workout in. Goodnight everyone

----------


## Mr.BB

Good log.

Hope some guys learn how useless and harmfull is this compound. 2lbs in 7 weeks can easily be gained naturally, some may even argue that a lot more could be gained specially at your body weight.

Testes pain is normal during PCT, you are restarting them.

----------


## InternalFire

Ah Mr.BB, no need for more salt over the wound, its obvious and folk aint stupid to miss that, and I can only hope people with much less experience will stumble uppon this log and learn their lesson before burning themselves. 

I am almost certain OPs gains will be phenomenally increased after pct is over and body takes over what it was supposed to do all along.

Aching testes is a great sign that your pct is working. Pay attention over next few weeks everyday how much they will drop hang lower naturally and how much they will increase in volume too. Get yourself in to boxers and loose type trousers to promote testes restart party. Best part is after your pct when your body is primed with natural test and takes over, hopefully maintaining boosted testicle function. And I wont be surprised when in the future people will trend on running just pct for greater gains/low risk factor with much better success rates than of those with sarms .

Good tip to outrun testicle pain/discomfort. Do more long-light cardio sessions on elliptical or treadmill, movements as such I found naturally massaged gonads and discomfort/pain vanished almost completely.

----------


## boisebeast

> Good log.
> 
> Hope some guys learn how useless and harmfull is this compound. 2lbs in 7 weeks can easily be gained naturally, some may even argue that a lot more could be gained specially at your body weight.
> 
> Testes pain is normal during PCT, you are restarting them.


Good to know about the testes pain, thanks!




> Ah Mr.BB, no need for more salt over the wound, its obvious and folk aint stupid to miss that, and I can only hope people with much less experience will stumble uppon this log and learn their lesson before burning themselves. 
> 
> *I am almost certain OPs gains will be phenomenally increased after pct is over and body takes over what it was supposed to do all along.*
> 
> Aching testes is a great sign that your pct is working. Pay attention over next few weeks everyday how much they will drop hang lower naturally and how much they will increase in volume too. Get yourself in to boxers and loose type trousers to promote testes restart party. Best part is after your pct when your body is primed with natural test and takes over, hopefully maintaining boosted testicle function. And I wont be surprised when in the future people will trend on running just pct for greater gains/low risk factor with much better success rates than of those with sarms .
> 
> Good tip to outrun testicle pain/discomfort. Do more long-light cardio sessions on elliptical or treadmill, movements as such I found naturally massaged gonads and discomfort/pain vanished almost completely.


I already feel this way honestly. My test levels were on the lower end of the spectrum to begin with so with a little luck, after PCT they will be up a bit higher than when I began. I'm getting stronger during PCT which I find a bit odd but I can't complain, the PCT drugs seem to be helping more than the ostarine. Thanks for the tips on the testes pain, I'll give that a shot

----------


## boisebeast

PCT day 14 - Dose: 40mg nolva and 47.5mg clomid 

Increased the clomid slightly to get closer to the 50mg mark. Tomorrow I'll hit that mark. I'm thinking about doing a 5th week of clomid since I was running a lower dose the first week and still a bit low the second. I feel good, making better strength gains than when I was on ostarine and I'm looking just as hard still. Alright I got out of bed to update the log because I realized I'd forgotten to do so, so I'm heading back to sleep now. Goodnight guys

----------


## InternalFire

Based on my personal research I could recommend do your PCT cycle as planned, and if you feel you want to keep on going, only go with clomid standalone, but reduce dosing to 12.5mg ED or 25mg EOD, to avoid sides that eventually creep it. Headache, some vision problems etc. (on discontinuation sides reverse/go away, but tend to return when reintroducing clomid again) I have found alot people instead of going on injectable TRT often spend years on clomid to support healthy levels of testosterone in their body's to a great degree of success. However, note that clomid has its own hand at lowering IGF1 levels in your body so while you may maintain your strength and looks, it does not necessarily mean that you will build muscled fast or recover quicker. However, I would count on clomid if I had to chose from being lowT with no other options and clomid.

----------


## boisebeast

> Based on my personal research I could recommend do your PCT cycle as planned, and if you feel you want to keep on going, only go with clomid standalone, but reduce dosing to 12.5mg ED or 25mg EOD, to avoid sides that eventually creep it. Headache, some vision problems etc. (on discontinuation sides reverse/go away, but tend to return when reintroducing clomid again) I have found alot people instead of going on injectable TRT often spend years on clomid to support healthy levels of testosterone in their body's to a great degree of success. However, note that clomid has its own hand at lowering IGF1 levels in your body so while you may maintain your strength and looks, it does not necessarily mean that you will build muscled fast or recover quicker. However, I would count on clomid if I had to chose from being lowT with no other options and clomid.


My intent with the extra week of clomid was purely for recovery purposes. Don't get me wrong, my PCT seems to be going well but I'm not making any crazy gains. I will definitely look into how an extra week might affect me, great point about the IGF levels. I would actually really like to know how long it takes your body to regenerate it's IGF levels after PCT... I have some IGF-LR3 on hand, although last time I tried to shoot it, it ended up badly.

----------


## boisebeast

PCT day 15 - Dose: *20mg nolva* and *50mg clomid* 

Alright guys, the halfway mark of PCT has been reached. My nolva dose is now cut down to 20mg ED and the clomid will remain at 50mg for the remainder of my PCT. Insane muscle raised a really good question, I'm not sure if anyone happens to know the answer to it, but how long does it take for your body to recuperate its IGF levels after finishing PCT? I'll probably do some research on that tomorrow afternoon. Off to bed now, hitting chest and tri's in the morning! I hope everyone has a great Friday!

----------


## Mr.BB

Both clomid and nolva reduce serum IGF1 and serum GH. But really wouldnt worry too much about it, although serum IGF1 (endocrine) has some anabolic properties it is much less powerfull than testosterone , local (autocrine) IGF1 is much more important. (The relative importance of endocrine versus autocrine/paracrine insulin-like growth factor-I in the regulation of body growth. - PubMed - NCBI)

----------


## boisebeast

> Both clomid and nolva reduce serum IGF1 and serum GH. But really wouldnt worry too much about it, although serum IGF1 (endocrine) has some anabolic properties it is much less powerfull than testosterone , local (autocrine) IGF1 is much more important. (The relative importance of endocrine versus autocrine/paracrine insulin-like growth factor-I in the regulation of body growth. - PubMed - NCBI)


Thank you for the information! That looks really interesting, I will check it out!

----------


## boisebeast

PCT day 16 - Dose: 20mg nolva and 50mg clomid 

Usually I wait until bed to update but I figure I'll just do it now. Just got done with my chest and tri's workout. My strength is really going up for some reason. Throughout my whole cycle, I was doing sets of 8 with 90 pound dumbbells for incline dumbbell press. In the last week alone, that has jumped up to 100 pound dumbbells. I have also added 10 pounds to my decline barbell bench. I haven't been gaining weight either, today I weighed in at 166.7. Can't complain, it's just a bit unexpected. 

There is also something that I feel I need to mention. In my big review of ostarine, I commented that its healing effects seemed to disappear after ending my cycle: after two weeks on PCT, I feel that the healing effects have actually persisted. It seems that when I cycled off, there was an increase in inflammation temporarily, but I would say that for the most part, I have retained the joint repair effects of ostarine after my cycle.

----------


## boisebeast

PCT day 17 - Dose: 20mg nolva and 50mg clomid 

Well today was refeed day and boy did I eat a lot. This week took some extra willpower to stay strict on my diet, but I managed. Today for freed though, I had carbs on carbs on carbs. As a result, I had an absolutely insane pump from my back and shoulders routine. It's pretty amazing what carb loading can do. Now at the end of the day though, I look bloated and awful lol. I think this big refeed day will help carry me into another week of good, strict dieting though. PCT seems to be going well, but it is hard to say for sure until I get a blood test in a few months. I'm off to bed, have a good night everyone

----------


## boisebeast

PCT day 18 - Dose: 20mg nolva and 50mg clomid 

Good legs and shoulders workout tonight. Im excited that I'm on the downhill stretch of PCT now. Tomorrow is my rest day  :Frown:  I wish I didn't need an to take a day off, but I feel that my body benefits massively from it. Don't think I have anything else to add right now. I hope everyone has a good start to their week.

----------


## boisebeast

PCT day 19 - Dose: 20mg nolva and 50mg clomid 

Rest day is over! I am excited to get to bed so that I can wake up and train chest and tris. My sleep schedule has been completely overhauled. I've been getting an extra hour to an hour and a half of sleep every night for the last week. I think that this is going to massively help my recovery and translate to some good gains. Huge shoutout again to InsaneMuscle for recommending the melatonin to me. If anyone is trying to get on a better sleep schedule but struggled to get to bed earlier, I highly suggest giving it a try. I take 5mg one hour before I plan on going to bed and I sleep like a baby. Not only that, but I find it's much easier to fall asleep... it used to take me about 20-30 minutes to fall asleep and now I'm out in 5 or less. I think that sleep is a massively underrated factor in the recipe for muscle growth. Anyway I'm going to wind down for the night and get to bed soon. I'm already looking forward to my post-PCT bloodwork as I think that my diet changes will have a profound effect on my cholesterol. I'm really hoping to see my testosterone levels return to normal too. I haven't experienced any side effects related to low T, but it's still a worry in the back of my mind. Time will tell though. Goodnight everyone

----------


## InternalFire

Awesome progress and very pleased to see good results and good experience coming from melatonin supplementation, keep rockin man!

----------


## boisebeast

PCT day 20 - Dose: 20mg nolva and 50mg clomid 

Strength continued to go up with my chest and tris workout today. Something about pressing movement strength increasing is especially satisfying. Don't think I have much else to add, tomorrow marks the third week of PCT so I am happy to be hitting that checkpoint.

----------


## boisebeast

PCT day 21 - Dose: 20mg nolva and *55mg clomid* 

Upped the clomid a little bit. I figure since it's my last week of PCT, I'd increase the dosage to help offset the lower clomid dose that I was running week 1. I still am feeling good. During my workout today, I did have some unusual joint pain or muscle aches (I couldn't tell which) in my elbow area for both arms. I think it may be from the previous day's chest workout where I was pushing heavier weight that I'm used to, and my body is just adapting. That's about it for today. We've almost made it to the weekend guys! Catch you all tomorrow

----------


## boisebeast

PCT day 22 - Dose: 20mg nolva and 55mg clomid 

Decent shoulders and legs workout tonight, but nothing to write home about. Tomorrow will be my refeed day for the week and I'm hoping it will give me a great boost for my chest and triceps workout. Just chugging along through my PCT, really looking forward to being done (although it's been a totally good experience). It will just be nice to be off all the drugs for a little while. Catch you tomorrow

----------


## boisebeast

PCT day 23 - Dose: 20mg nolva and 55mg clomid Haven't posted a pic in a while so I took one post workout. I hit chest and tris today, wasn't quite as good as last chest day but still a pretty good workout. I forgot to mention that I weighed in at 167.1 lbs yesterday. I'd really like to try to add another 10 pounds of lean mass before I start cycling with test. I don't know if that's possible or not since I've been training for nearly 5 years, but I think it's a good goal to aim for. Maybe if my PCT protocol brings up my test levels above what they were pre osta cycle it will be a possibility. Anyway here's the pic for you all (no filters or edits, but I did draw on the picture to make it unsearchable in case I ever post it somewhere). Hope everyone had a great friday

----------


## InternalFire

Man you look well! Very good, keep on grinding, years of training well visible.

I suspect post pct you should recover well and you can hit extra weight in a year using tweaks with diet.

----------


## boisebeast

> Man you look well! Very good, keep on grinding, years of training well visible.
> 
> I suspect post pct you should recover well and you can hit extra weight in a year using tweaks with diet.


Thanks man, very nice of you to say. I hope you're right, I'd love to add some more size naturally!

----------


## boisebeast

PCT day 24 - Dose: 20mg nolva and 55mg clomid 

Killer back and biceps workout, one of those perfect workouts that you can't complain about at all. I love the pump I get from back and biceps, you really just can't beat it. I'm feeling good health-wise, I think cleaning up my diet (to help improve my cholesterol) has made me feel better in general. Just a few more days of PCT to go. Even though the ostarine was kind of a waste of time, it's been a really good experience overall and I think it will be valuable should I decide to cycle with AAS in the future. Headed to bed now, goodnight everyone!

----------


## boisebeast

PCT day 25 - Dose: 20mg nolva and 55mg clomid 

Down to the last 3 days of PCT! Woohoo! Good legs and shoulders workout tonight. I've been upping my calories by 100-200 per day to hopefully put on some lean mass as my test levels rise from the PCT. That's all I've got for you tonight, tomorrow is rest day-- catch you all tomorrow.

----------


## boisebeast

PCT day 26 - Dose: 20mg nolva and 55mg clomid 

Today was rest day, but tomorrow morning I'll be back in the gym smashing chest and triceps. Can't wait to get back in there! Also can't wait to get bloodwork done in a couple of months, it will be very telling...

----------


## boisebeast

PCT day 27 - Dose: 20mg nolva and 55mg clomid 

Tomorrow is the last day guys! Hit chest and tris today for a fairly solid workout. My strength wasn't quite as good as my last couple of workouts but it's still going up so I can't complain too much. My favorite pre workout looks like it may have been discontinued so I ordered a new one which I will try out tomorrow morning! Can't wait to see how it goes. I will catch you guys tomorrow for my final PCT update, see you all then!

----------


## boisebeast

PCT day 28 - Dose: 20mg nolva and 55mg clomid ****PCT COMPLETE WOOHOO****

Andddd it's a wrap. PCT is complete and I am feeling great and healthy. I will be getting bloodwork done about two months from now so sometime in mid to late august. I will definitely be back to post my blood results here in the log. Now that PCT is over, I will try to get one more final weigh in within the next couple of days so keep a lookout for that. That will probably be the last update I post until I get my bloodwork done, unless someone bumps the thread with a question. I'll see be around on the forum, I''m always lurking and I check PM's if anyone reading this has a specific question. See you guys (hopefully) tomorrow with a final weigh in, if not then I'll get my final weight posted as soon as I can get an accurate reading.

----------


## boisebeast

Weighed in at 166.6 for my post-PCT weigh in today. This will probably be my last update until I get my bloodwork done in a couple of months. See you all then!

----------


## fineBody

Thanks for your effort!

So finally, would you recommend using Osta as a bridge between AS cycles, at least to keep gains and feel pumped?

----------


## boisebeast

> Thanks for your effort!
> 
> So finally, would you recommend using Osta as a bridge between AS cycles, at least to keep gains and feel pumped?


Even at my very conservative dose, it was highly suppressive. I feel that using it as a bridge would be detrimental to hormone recovery. Furthermore, its effects on cholesterol were pretty astounding-- in a bad way. Everyone I've seen that's logged it recently and monitored their cholesterol has seen a large, negative impact from ostarine. Generally AAS would negatively impact cholesterol on its own, so I would think that adding ostarine into the mix would be dangerous. The only thing I would recommend ostarine for is for injury healing-- where I have to admit it shined brightly.

----------


## boisebeast

I will be going in for bloodwork tomorrow morning guys. Getting the same done as last time (lipids/cholesterol + total test being the two notable things). I will post the results here when I get them back (2-3 days from tomorrow most likely). I'm hoping to see cholesterol levels back in range and my total test at at least 550 (what is was in pre-cycle bloods).

----------


## boisebeast

And the blood results are in! The news is good everyone. Cholesterol has returned back to normal ranges (although could still be continued to be improved, though it was high in my pre-bloods anyway so it's basically returned to the same values as pre-cycle). Testosterone has *almost* returned to pre-cycle levels. Total test was 550 pre cycle and is 522 now. Pretty happy with that although I have to admit I was hoping to see over 550. Can't really complain though. I will probably start up some DAA again in the hopes of raising it back the rest of the way, I've been off of it since my cycle because I didn't want to take any drugs that could possibly interfere with my blood test results. Please feel free to comment on these test results or ask any questions if you have them.

My final thoughts on ostarine: If you are looking for AAS type results, ostarine will *NOT* give you anything even remotely close by any stretch of the imagination. I gained maybe 2-3 pounds of lean mass, but to get that I took a dangerous hit to my cholesterol and risked permanent damage to my HPTA. In the end, I realized that this cycle was a mistake for myself. The only redeeming factor is that others will be able to learn from my log and bloodwork and see for themselves that this compound is *NOT USEFUL* for mass or strength gains. The only benefit I have reaped myself is significant injury healing. My tendonitis and joint problems massively improved on cycle and that has persisted post cycle (though the first week off was a bit rough to adjust). *The only time I would ever consider using ostarine again is for its healing purposes, but I would run it at a MAXIMUM of 12.5mg/day.*

I plan to stay off of any suppressive drugs for at LEAST another year, but probably longer. The only drug I'll be running in the meantime is clen when I start my next cut. The world of bodybuilding drugs is convoluted and complex; dipping my toes in has been an interesting learning experience. Thanks one more time to this board of awesome people, I will remain present on the forum in the AAS section and also respond to PM's if anyone has personal questions.

*Bloodwork:*

----------


## Steroidman99

> My final thoughts on ostarine: If you are looking for AAS type results, ostarine will *NOT* give you anything even remotely close by any stretch of the imagination. I gained maybe 2-3 pounds of lean mass, but to get that I took a dangerous hit to my cholesterol and risked permanent damage to my HPTA. In the end, I realized that this cycle was a mistake for myself. The only redeeming factor is that others will be able to learn from my log and bloodwork and see for themselves that this compound is *NOT USEFUL* for mass or strength gains. The only benefit I have reaped myself is significant injury healing. My tendonitis and joint problems massively improved on cycle and that has persisted post cycle (though the first week off was a bit rough to adjust). *The only time I would ever consider using ostarine again is for its healing purposes, but I would run it at a MAXIMUM of 12.5mg/day.*



My words. In 2010-2011, I was using 40-50 mg Andarine (S-4) during PCT after Anavar cycles, and it was quite good. I even gained some strength during PCT, without any significant interferring with my testosterone , liver values and cholesterol. 

In February 2012, I was using 20-30 mg Ostarine during PCT, but I felt nothing special. I even accused the poor Chinese manufacturer, who had sent me Ostarine powder, that it was fake. Blood tests were even more shocking. Although my testosterone was slightly increasing, my ALT levels skyrocketed and after 3 weeks, they were twice higher than the maximum limit. And my HDL cholesterol was even slightly worse than after the Anavar cycle. I thought that it was some toxic Chinese crap - not knowing that these "great results" are the standard that I can expect from real Ostarine. 

In the summer of 2012, I was again using Ostarine (10-15 mg/day) with Andarine (30-40 mg/day) as a standalone cycle, this time from a reliable internet source, but the results were barely noticeable. My liver enzymes again went up and what is worse, something wrong happened with my hormones, because _despite using 5% minoxidil and finasteride_, several weeks after the cycle my hair loss renewed after 16 years again. I was forced to jump on dutasteride, which I have been using until today.

In summary, this drug is a colossal failure. Remember that they were testing only very small doses (up to 3 mg/daily) in clinical trials, and even these small doses forced some volunteers to withdraw from the trial due to elevated liver enzymes. Why not to use the good old Anavar instead? It won't burn a hole into your liver, cholesterol will be the same, and the results will be much better.

----------


## Mr.BB

> In the summer of 2012, I was again using Ostarine (10-15 mg/day) with Andarine (30-40 mg/day) as a standalone cycle, this time from a reliable internet source, but the results were barely noticeable. My liver enzymes again went up and what is worse, something wrong happened with my hormones, because _despite using 5% minoxidil and finasteride_, several weeks after the cycle my hair loss renewed after 16 years again. I was forced to jump on dutasteride, which I have been using until today.


This is a classical side effect of oral cycles. The lack of testosterone leads to low DHT, leaving the body craving this needed androgen and build up of the enzyme 5alpha reductase. Upon HPTA restart, a lot of the newly produced testosterone gets converted to DHT causing high DHT, responsible for the alopecia.

----------


## Mp859

I see the misconception about steroids and cholesterol all the time. If your diet and supplementation are on point your cholesterol honestly should not be out of whack. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## AR's King Silabolin

> I see the misconception about steroids and cholesterol all the time. If your diet and supplementation are on point your cholesterol honestly should not be out of whack.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Documentation?

----------


## Steroidman99

> I see the misconception about steroids and cholesterol all the time. If your diet and supplementation are on point your cholesterol honestly should not be out of whack. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



You won't prevent it. HDL-cholesterol will decrease to 50% of the normal level and LDL-cholesterol can increase 3-times.

----------


## Mp859

> Documentation?


The documentation is my routine bloodwork.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## wellshii

Very Awesome. Write ups need to be like this always. Blood Work done after PCT?

----------


## boisebeast

> Very Awesome. Write ups need to be like this always. Blood Work done after PCT?


 Thank you. And yes, blood work was done 8 weeks after finishing PCT if I'm remembering correctly

----------


## KevinB714

do you have before and after pictures

----------


## deadliftkarma

very nice log  :Smilie:

----------

